# ''''''COLOR WHEELS FOR SALE'''&#39



## HB WIRES

OFFERS BEING TAKEN ON THESE WHEELS, THEY ARE ALL 4 WHEELS BUILT

these are now soldddddddddddddddddd









soldddddddddd


----------



## HB WIRES

14/7 R 540.00 OBO


----------



## HB WIRES

13/7 REV 520 OBO


----------



## HB WIRES

solddddddddddd


----------



## HB WIRES

still for sale


----------



## HB WIRES

13/7 REV 520.00 DOUBLE POWER


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shipped to texas 76011


----------



## HB WIRES

13/7 REV 425.00 OBO


----------



## HB WIRES

solddddddddddd


----------



## HB WIRES

soldddddddd



> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:20 PM~10817029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 6 2008, 10:18 PM~10817021
> *shipped to texas 76011
> *


a.825


----------



## mc4ce2

how much total shipped to 85296?? the very first ones you posted


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR

man i need sum of those wheels :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sick-3

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:11 PM~10816976
> *OFFERS  BEING  TAKEN  ON THESE  WHEELS,  THEY ARE  ALL 4  WHEELS  BUILT
> 
> 14/7  REV  590.00 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much sent to 66048 kansas?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sick-3_@Jun 10 2008, 12:33 PM~10838782
> *how much sent to 66048 kansas?
> *


680.00 shipped


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

how much 4 some 13/7 with brown spokes  5 rims 2 77536 texas


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jun 10 2008, 05:50 PM~10840941
> *how much 4 some 13/7  with brown spokes  5 rims  2  77536 texas
> *


135 per wheel


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the color


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:17 PM~10817013
> *13/7 REV  520.00  DOUBLE  POWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the color of this too


----------



## HB WIRES

THE FIRST ONE CANDY APPLE RED


THE 2ND ONE THE A SPECIAL MIXX RASSBERRY/ ???


----------



## bigbody93

thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:15 AM~10817003
> *14/7 REV  740.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for something just like this with black cherry or maroon spokes? 14 x7


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 19 2008, 08:14 PM~10909870
> *how much for something just like this with black cherry or maroon spokes? 14 x7
> *


890


----------



## badwayz30

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10816995
> *solddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 whats the ticket on a set of these? 2-13x7 and 2-13x6 or 2- 14x7 and 2-14x6


----------



## 7eightmonte

looking for some 13x7. black spokes with everything else chrome. for my monte. Im in fontana, CA. My homie 5six bel air tells me your the best around. How much?


----------



## diamond jube

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 05:15 PM~10817003
> *14/7 REV  740.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much to vegas?


----------



## HB WIRES

800


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 20 2008, 10:00 PM~10916844
> *whats the ticket on a set of these? 2-13x7 and 2-13x6 or 2- 14x7 and 2-14x6
> *


x2


----------



## badwayz30

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 20 2008, 07:00 PM~10916844
> *whats the ticket on a set of these? 2-13x7 and 2-13x6 or 2- 14x7 and 2-14x6
> *


I need a price check homeboyz. LMK


----------



## voodoochassis

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:17 PM~10817013
> *13/7 REV  520.00  DOUBLE  POWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these wheels still for sale..shipped to 30721


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Jun 25 2008, 08:21 PM~10952294
> *these wheels still for sale..shipped to 30721
> *


610 shipped


----------



## voodoochassis

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 03:59 PM~10819942
> *460  obo
> *


paypal sent for these wheels from voodoochassis 
for 6lug mazda truck and 2 bar spinner


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Jun 26 2008, 03:27 PM~10958035
> *paypal sent for these wheels from voodoochassis
> for 6lug mazda truck and 2 bar spinner
> *


[email protected] there is no "e"


----------



## voodoochassis

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 26 2008, 03:34 PM~10958076
> *[email protected]  there  is  no  "e"
> *


gotcha sent thanks homeboyz


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Jun 26 2008, 03:38 PM~10958112
> *gotcha sent thanks homeboyz
> *


solddddddddd thanks alot


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## ATTN WHORE

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:17 PM~10817013
> *13/7 REV  520.00  DOUBLE  POWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much to TX 77506


----------



## HB WIRES

600.00


----------



## badwayz30

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 20 2008, 07:00 PM~10916844
> *whats the ticket on a set of these? 2-13x7 and 2-13x6 or 2- 14x7 and 2-14x6
> *


price check...


----------



## badwayz30

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 27 2008, 09:49 AM~10963394
> *price check...
> *


i'm talking about the black and chrome ones


----------



## REPENTANCE

SOME BAD AS$ D'Z!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 27 2008, 10:00 AM~10963457
> *i'm talking about the black and chrome ones
> *


been sold !! and they aint being made


----------



## ratfink ben

Im looking for 15x7 standard all chrome to 40229 louisville ky. thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ratfink ben_@Jun 27 2008, 01:31 PM~10964951
> *Im looking for 15x7 standard all chrome to 40229 louisville ky.  thanks
> *


410 shipped


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is the lowest you will go on these with tires and KO's and mounted on my 96 fleet? I live in S.D. so I would pick them up myself.


----------



## HB WIRES

520.00


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 27 2008, 05:42 PM~10965496
> *410  shipped
> *


Is that with adapters, KO, and wrench????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 27 2008, 08:05 PM~10967113
> *Is that with adapters, KO, and wrench????
> *


NO TOOL


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 27 2008, 08:05 PM~10967110
> *520.00
> *











G, do you have this same rim but with the laces chrome? I want the dish and the lip that same red with the hub, nipples, and laces chrome, is it the same price?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 6 2008, 10:18 PM~10817021
> *shipped to texas 76011
> *


875 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jun 28 2008, 01:03 PM~10970242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G, do you have this same rim but with the laces chrome? I want the dish and the lip that same red with the hub, nipples, and laces chrome, is it the same price?
> *


525


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

My 96 gets out here between the 15-18 of july, fucken auto shipper lag it. I will hit you up when it gets here so we can get that deal rollin. How long does it take you to make them with the red lip and dish but with the nipples, hub, and laces chrome? Oh and do you have the straight two bar ko's with the chip cut out?


----------



## candyondubs86

20" powder coated white curious on price.....


----------



## balayj5

How much for the Candy Red Wheels shipped tp El Paso, TX 79924?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by balayj5_@Jun 29 2008, 02:14 PM~10974932
> *How much for the Candy Red Wheels shipped tp El Paso, TX 79924?
> *


640


----------



## pitbull_432

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:11 PM~10816976
> *OFFERS  BEING  TAKEN  ON THESE  WHEELS,  THEY ARE  ALL 4  WHEELS  BUILT
> 
> these  are now  soldddddddddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soldddddddddd
> *





any more of these


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Jun 30 2008, 05:05 PM~10983702
> *any more of these
> *


na sorry....


----------



## bigg ed dogg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:12 PM~10816981
> *14/7 R    540.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for just the rims shipped to 95834


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Jul 1 2008, 04:04 PM~10991493
> *how much for just the rims shipped to 95834
> *


560.00 shipped


----------



## pitbull_432

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 30 2008, 09:47 PM~10986168
> *na  sorry....
> *




can u make any more


----------



## HB WIRES

640 plus shippen


----------



## mr84caprice

I am looking for wheels like the raspberry ones but in candy blue do you have those and how much for 13x7 shipped to Seattle,WA


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jul 3 2008, 08:17 AM~11004498
> *I am looking for wheels like the raspberry ones but in candy blue do you have those and how much for 13x7 shipped to Seattle,WA
> *


690.00


----------



## diamond jube

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 05:11 PM~10816976
> *OFFERS  BEING  TAKEN  ON THESE  WHEELS,  THEY ARE  ALL 4  WHEELS  BUILT
> 
> these  are now  soldddddddddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soldddddddddd
> *


Can you make sum more of these for me , how much?


----------



## mr84caprice

Would those come with tires and knockoffs


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jul 5 2008, 08:24 AM~11016681
> *Would those come with tires and knockoffs
> *


i sell no tires


----------



## elraider72

im looking for some 13x7 with black spoke only & how much shipped to 30575


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by elraider72_@Jul 10 2008, 06:14 PM~11059516
> *im looking for some 13x7 with black spoke only & how much shipped to 30575
> *


550


----------



## mr84caprice

Can you do a set of 13's in daytona blue metallic and how much with shipping to 98118


----------



## chiefharvis

Kieth,do you have 24 inch spokes?If so,how much?


----------



## BigPoppa78

Set of 14x7's 

Black Dish, Black Spokes, Black Hub, Chrome Nips, and Chrome Spinner

How much with shippin to Jersey (07202)

Thanks


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Jul 11 2008, 09:23 PM~11067985
> *Set of 14x7's
> 
> Black Dish, Black Spokes, Black Hub, Chrome Nips, and Chrome Spinner
> 
> How much with shippin to Jersey (07202)
> 
> Thanks
> *



:0


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Jul 11 2008, 07:23 PM~11067985
> *Set of 14x7's
> 
> Black Dish, Black Spokes, Black Hub, Chrome Nips, and Chrome Spinner
> 
> How much with shippin to Jersey (07202)
> 
> Thanks
> *


785.00 shiped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jul 11 2008, 12:21 PM~11064893
> *Can you do a set of 13's in daytona blue metallic and how much with shipping to 98118
> *


530 shipped


----------



## BigPoppa78

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 11 2008, 10:40 PM~11068094
> *785.00 shiped
> *


I'll be in touch Keith....how long will it take u to make em?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Jul 11 2008, 07:58 PM~11068235
> *I'll be in touch Keith....how long will it take u to make em?
> *


2-3 weeks


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10816995
> *solddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN YOU PLEEEEASE MAKE S0ME MORE OF THESE!!?? I WILL PICK UP IF HAVE TO! IM @ 89120 LAS VEGAS


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jul 11 2008, 08:12 PM~11068345
> *CAN YOU PLEEEEASE MAKE S0ME MORE OF THESE!!?? I WILL PICK UP IF HAVE TO! IM @ 89120 LAS VEGAS
> *


at 275 a wheel


----------



## BigPoppa78

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 11 2008, 11:05 PM~11068297
> *2-3 weeks
> *


1 more question is there a price difference if I go with chrome hubs instead of black?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Jul 11 2008, 08:55 PM~11068682
> *1 more question is there a price difference if I go with chrome hubs instead of black?
> *


yes 55 bucks


----------



## GUS 650

we're trying to see if anyones willing to sponsor some wheels for this cause? 

Strangers Wish


----------



## BigPoppa78

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 12 2008, 01:21 AM~11069306
> *yes  55  bucks
> *


Gracias! :biggrin:


----------



## tonybattle

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 09:12 PM~10816981
> *14/7 R    540.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



would you take 400$ not trying to low ball but thats all i got....if so pm me and ill purchase them asap


----------



## tonybattle

ill also come pick them up


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by tonybattle_@Jul 13 2008, 12:55 AM~11076000
> *ill also come pick them up
> *


sorry but nope


----------



## tonybattle

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 13 2008, 01:47 PM~11078076
> *sorry but nope
> *



whats the lowest you would go for them without shipping them...im gonna be tattooing at the pomona body art expo this coming weekend so i would like to work out a deal where i can buy em when im up there.


----------



## HB WIRES

530


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jun 28 2008, 01:03 PM~10970242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G, do you have this same rim but with the laces chrome? I want the dish and the lip that same red with the hub, nipples, and laces chrome, is it the same price?
> *


Alright homie, my lac gets here on Wed, it is in Gardena right now. Do you have a set of these, except with the laces, hub, nipples chrome in stock or do you have to make them? Oh I already got some cadi chips so I need the straight two bar knock off with the chip cut out. Oh and you said 525 but is that mounted and everything? Just want to know whats up before I make the drive up there.


----------



## HB WIRES

i dont sell tires


----------



## mr84caprice

I want the same wheel in daytona blue how much?


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 14 2008, 02:55 PM~11086029
> *i  dont  sell  tires
> *


Do you mount the tires if I bring them, no big deal if you dont I just dont want some foo who doesn't know what he is doing to scratch the lip up if i take them somewhere to get mounted? Oh do you include the adapters and hammer?


----------



## HB WIRES

those wheels still have to be put together...the are not done yet... the other set a sold over the weekend


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jul 14 2008, 03:31 PM~11086338
> *I want the same wheel in daytona blue how much?
> *


575.00


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## 92 Caprice

How much for two 13x7 and two 13x6 candy apple red to 33441 FL


----------



## HB WIRES

shiped to fl 590


----------



## Smurf509

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:18 PM~10817022
> *13/7  REV  425.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 4some like this but kandy blue shipped to98902 :nicoderm:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Smurf509_@Jul 21 2008, 10:26 PM~11145387
> *how much 4some like this but kandy blue shipped to98902 :nicoderm:
> *


575 shipped


----------



## Smurf509

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 21 2008, 10:56 PM~11145676
> *575  shipped
> *


 :0 i'll get at you homie when i get da rest of da $$$


----------



## 1FIRME92

how much for some 13 all chrome with just the nipples blue and the rims all chrome shipped to tx 78516


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 1FIRME92_@Jul 22 2008, 08:45 AM~11147472
> *how much for some 13 all chrome with just the nipples blue  and the rims all chrome shipped to tx 78516
> *


525 shipped


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW




----------



## mr84caprice

How much for daytona blue metallic paint code B17 for 13x7 with shipping to seattle with 2bar notched knockoffs


----------



## daLOWLOW

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro can ya give me a price to gold coast, queensland australia airfreight?? 4211 postcode thanks


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

how much 4 13/7 with black spoke and dish with shipping 2 deer park tx, 77536


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 25 2008, 07:51 PM~11181228
> *how much 4 13/7 with black spoke and dish with shipping 2 deer park tx, 77536
> *


675


----------



## lowridejones

whats good keith?...what you got in 16 x 8 standard?....preferrably something with alot of gold...shipped to 12047....thanks bro


----------



## Silver

My wheels done ?????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 27 2008, 09:02 PM~11193105
> *My wheels done ?????
> *


i know 3 sets or done ill check in the morning


----------



## 83's Finest

Keith any word when the wheels well be shipped out!
Tx 78660


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jul 28 2008, 04:27 PM~11199446
> *Keith any word when the wheels well be shipped out!
> Tx 78660
> *


its only been 1 1/2 weeks


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 29 2008, 04:14 AM~11203919
> *its  only been 1  1/2  weeks
> *


3 weeks for me


----------



## WESTUP702

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:11 AM~10816976
> *OFFERS  BEING  TAKEN  ON THESE  WHEELS,  THEY ARE  ALL 4  WHEELS  BUILT
> 
> these  are now  soldddddddddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soldddddddddd
> *



how much for these bad boy'z 13z....


----------



## WESTUP702

oh yeah shipped to ohio....


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 91cappy_@Jul 29 2008, 03:27 PM~11208513
> *how much for these bad boy'z 13z....
> *


875


----------



## WESTUP702

how is the finish on these wheels yopu guyz make does it chip real easy......?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 91cappy_@Jul 30 2008, 06:17 AM~11213659
> *how is the finish on these wheels yopu guyz make does it chip real easy......?
> *


stong ask somebody


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 30 2008, 05:45 PM~11217085
> *stong  ask  somebody
> *


he means ,strong ask anybody :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 31 2008, 06:50 AM~11222701
> *he means ,strong ask anybody :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## mysmooth63

im lookin for some 14x6 all chrome with dome centers shipped to 19607 how much


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mysmooth63_@Aug 12 2008, 08:48 AM~11323360
> *im lookin for some 14x6 all chrome with dome centers shipped to 19607 how much
> *


410 shipped


----------



## truebluecutty

do tou have any oriental blue rims im  going for dodger look on a 86 cutty


----------



## brickcity83

im lookin for some 14x7 with black spokes can you help me out


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by brickcity83_@Aug 24 2008, 08:02 PM~11427454
> *im lookin for some 14x7 with black spokes can you help me out
> *


470 per set


----------



## brickcity83

so what would shipping 45324 be total :biggrin:


----------



## brickcity83

does that include adapters and the 2 bar ko


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by brickcity83_@Aug 26 2008, 07:32 PM~11446487
> *does that include adapters and the 2 bar ko
> *


560 SHIPPPED WITH EVERY THING


----------



## badwayz30

need a price quote for 2 14x6 all chrome shipped to 76522


----------



## brickcity83

so where did i send payment


----------



## brickcity83

sorry where do i send payment


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

How much for all chrome 13"s (all accesories) and how much for 13" chrome dish, gold nipples, chrome spokes, gold hub, chrome spinners with all accesories shipped to 77080


----------



## mr84caprice

Keith looking for some of these how much.


----------



## mr84caprice

I forgot to mention in 13x7 with shipping to Seattle 98122


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by brickcity83_@Aug 29 2008, 05:36 PM~11474404
> *sorry where do i send payment
> *


[email protected]


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Aug 30 2008, 10:21 AM~11478337
> *I forgot to mention in 13x7 with shipping to Seattle 98122
> *


590 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 29 2008, 08:57 PM~11475847
> *How much for all chrome 13"s (all accesories) and how much for 13" chrome dish, gold nipples, chrome spokes, gold hub, chrome spinners with all accesories shipped to 77080
> *


540 shipped


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 30 2008, 12:12 PM~11478538
> *540  shipped
> *


For chrome only or for gold/chrome? Also, wondering can I pay over the phone with credit card or just pay pal? I don't have pay pal so that's why I'm asking


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 30 2008, 04:34 PM~11480037
> *For chrome only or for gold/chrome? Also, wondering can I pay over the phone with credit card or just pay pal? I don't have pay pal so that's why I'm asking
> *


thats gold/crome 13/7 rev


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 30 2008, 07:55 PM~11480670
> *thats  gold/crome 13/7 rev
> *


  ill hit u up soon then.


----------



## King Krush 79

i need some pink spokes dish and nipples and some orange spokes 13's please shipped to 84118


----------



## robert jackson

how much for a set of 13x7 candy brandy wine spokes and the lips shipped to 23608?


----------



## robert jackson

also how much for a set of 13x7 reverse with brandy wine lip,chrome hub brandy wine spokes and chrome nips shipped to 23608?


----------



## richiev64

looking to get some 14x7?-- (back spokes) candy blue with chrome nipp's, (front spokes) chrome with blue nipp's, (hub)front facing surface blue, as well as a 1.5" blue stripe all the way around the rim in the middle. whats the ticket?


----------



## 91azlincolntowncar

wat up im trying to fing some 13x7 lavender wth a crome lip n nips how much shipped to mesa az 85210 let me kno homie thanks :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Sep 7 2008, 07:09 PM~11543030
> *looking to get some 14x7?-- (back spokes) candy blue with chrome nipp's, (front spokes) chrome with blue nipp's, (hub)front facing surface blue, as well as a 1.5" blue stripe all the way around the rim in the middle. whats the ticket?
> *


675 shipped, the stirp cost 150 extar


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by robert jackson_@Sep 7 2008, 04:36 PM~11541942
> *also how much for a set of 13x7 reverse with brandy wine lip,chrome hub brandy wine spokes and chrome nips shipped to 23608?
> *


720 to va


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 91azlincolntowncar_@Sep 13 2008, 04:36 PM~11594634
> *wat up im trying to fing some 13x7 lavender wth a crome lip n nips how much shipped to mesa az  85210 let me kno homie thanks :biggrin:
> *


680


----------



## 88 monte

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you still got these wheels? how much shipped to 79015?


----------



## HB WIRES

630


----------



## hydromaniacs

How much for the 13x7 rev. Candy Red Wheels and gold nipple and hub...


and shipped to germany 29683 bad fallingbostel


----------



## grantos

how much for all chrome 13x7 rev. with dome centers shipped to 32720


----------



## _Bandido_

What about some with the nipples and hub turqouise and the spokes and lip in chrome shipped to 30504?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Sep 26 2008, 04:00 PM~11709494
> *What about some with the nipples and hub turqouise and the spokes and lip in chrome shipped to 30504?
> *


590 shipped


----------



## hydromaniacs

thanks for the answer....


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Sep 27 2008, 03:44 AM~11713135
> *fuck you thanks for the answer....
> *


dont ship to gemery


----------



## -Immortal-

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Sep 27 2008, 06:44 AM~11713135
> *fuck you thanks for the answer....
> *


 damn........
ass


----------



## twilightfoci

This combo might have already been asked about but white lip and centers with black spokes shipped to NJ...

And info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## twilightfoci

in regards to the post above 14"x7"


----------



## DaddyZ Caddy

How much for....2 14x7 reverse and 2 14x7 standards...all chrome with black spokes...and I hope you ship to Toronto, Canada.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Aug 30 2008, 12:13 PM~11478294
> *Keith looking for some  of these how much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





how much for a set of this but in black? no adapers no k.o....just the wires to chicago 60625? lmk


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Oct 12 2008, 07:42 PM~11845827
> *how much for a set of this but in black? no adapers no k.o....just the wires to chicago 60625? lmk
> *


BLACK DISH/BLACK HUB 490


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DaddyZ Caddy_@Oct 12 2008, 07:38 PM~11845795
> *How much for....2 14x7 reverse and 2 14x7 standards...all chrome with black spokes...and I hope you ship to Toronto, Canada.
> *


630 SHIPPED


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin: ORANGE AND BLUE


----------



## Scrapin63

how much for 13x7 black dish, chrome nipples, black spokes, chrome hub, str8 2 bar spinner shipped to 27410 NC


----------



## scrapin bumpers

:biggrin: i just registed so help me out i want info on getting a set of 14s for my fleetwood 14x7 for front and 14x6 to fit in the back powder coated white with chrome spokes whats the price shipped to Wisconsin 54301


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 13 2008, 12:39 AM~11847117
> *BLACK DISH/BLACK HUB  490
> *




is shipping included?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Oct 14 2008, 08:24 PM~11864499
> *is shipping included?
> *


nope where you at??


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

IM LOOKING FOR 13/7 INCLUDING TIRES......
DES....BLUE SPOKES GOLD HUB AND GOLD NIPPLES HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO
20903.....


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 14 2008, 11:50 PM~11865574
> *nope  where you at??
> *



chicago 60625


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 15 2008, 11:22 AM~11869828
> *IM LOOKING FOR 13/7 INCLUDING TIRES......
> DES....BLUE SPOKES GOLD HUB AND GOLD NIPPLES HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO
> 20903.....
> *


970


----------



## Peezy_420

14 x 7 reverse, all chrome shipped to WI 54449?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Oct 16 2008, 11:28 AM~11881750
> *14 x 7 reverse, all chrome shipped to WI 54449?
> *


410 shipped


----------



## cashville

how much for all chrome 14/6 rev. white spokes blue hub and nipples to 37115


----------



## cashville

how much for all chrome 14/6 rev. white spokes blue hub and nipples with 175/70-14 tires to 37115


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cashville_@Oct 18 2008, 03:48 PM~11904520
> *how much for all chrome 14/6 rev. white spokes blue hub and nipples to 37115
> *


740 shipped


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

ALL CHROME 33810 13X7


----------



## chacho44

I need a set of two 14x7 and 14x6 for my fleetwood shipped to mi 48146 price for midnight blue and cobalt blue. Dish hub and Two bar straight spinner prices for the two sets


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Oct 19 2008, 06:10 AM~11908327
> *ALL CHROME 33810 13X7
> *


410


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by chacho44_@Oct 19 2008, 11:00 AM~11909605
> *I need a set of two 14x7 and 14x6 for my fleetwood shipped to mi  48146 price for midnight blue and cobalt blue. Dish hub and Two bar straight spinner prices for the two sets
> *


740 per set


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

what's good, I need black dish, chrome nipples, black spokes, chrome hub, black str8 two bar......wit shipping to seattle 98178. oh yeah 14x6.....do you do tires? price wit & wit out tires......p.m. me wit info & paypal info. do you all have any feedback? not sayin nothin on ya'll , But I did get bopped b4. best is a p.m. so I ain't gotta chase the topic!


----------



## chzmo

Looking for a set of 14x6 all chrome how much and shipping 95651 they come with knock off right
thanks
chzmo


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## jugador63777

how much for black and chrome in the main page wheels 13 x 7 ship to 33461


----------



## WOLFORPHEN

I did'nt read the entire site... I'm lazy. Do you guys have a website,order sheet etc? I want some...


----------



## rojas

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:12 AM~10816981
> *14/7 R    540.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the spokes only the same color shipped to 30507?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Nov 6 2008, 07:27 PM~12084779
> *how much for the spokes only the same color shipped to 30507?
> *


560


----------



## HaYLo72

how much for 13x7 reverse kiwi green lips spokes shipped to atlanta?
and is it painted or powder coated?

for homeboyz.


----------



## brn2ridelo

how much for one 13x7 mint green spoke 
like this masterpiece wheel not looking for any engraveing just one rim with green spokes


----------



## 1962lolo

[/IMG]







[/IMG]

Was looking to see what One 13x7 like these powder coated candy blue ones would cost. 93245


----------



## HaYLo72

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:18 PM~10817022
> *13/7  REV  425.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for these and what exact color is that??


----------



## HaYLo72

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 10 2008, 10:37 PM~12120724
> *how much for one 13x7 mint green spoke
> like this masterpiece wheel not looking for any engraveing just one rim with green spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



actually need this kiwi shade like these how much to 30043??

thanx


----------



## Glassed Out

How much for some all gold 13X7 no adapters,knock off's or tools? shipped to 87108?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 13 2008, 01:50 PM~12147151
> *How much for some all gold 13X7 no adapters,knock off's or tools? shipped to 87108?
> *


750


----------



## HaYLo72

??????

tryin to order homie whats the ticket on those?? and if i go all black and kiwi
is there a difference in price get at me my 72 is almost done need to get the rims


----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Nov 11 2008, 09:22 AM~12123727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Was looking to see what One 13x7 like these powder coated candy blue ones would cost.  93245
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by HaYLo72_@Nov 10 2008, 03:32 AM~12110770
> *how much for 13x7 reverse kiwi green lips spokes shipped to atlanta?
> and is it painted or powder coated?
> 
> for homeboyz.
> *


690 power coated


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Nov 14 2008, 08:01 AM~12154564
> *:dunno:
> *


240 one wheel


----------



## DaProdigy

how much for some front black spokes chrome back ones and chrome
shiped to 79761 texas


----------



## jinks

homeboyz
how much for 5 lug adaptors with the hex knockoff to 94110 ca?
thanks


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jinks_@Nov 16 2008, 09:14 PM~12175791
> *homeboyz
> how much for 5 lug adaptors with the hex knockoff to 94110 ca?
> thanks
> *


165 SHIPPED


----------



## KNDYLAC

how much for some 13x7, candy blue spokes and lip w/ straight 2 bar knock off shipped to 22043?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Nov 22 2008, 06:17 PM~12231700
> *how much for some 13x7, candy blue spokes and lip w/ straight 2 bar knock off shipped to 22043?
> *


690


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 09:17 PM~10817013
> *13/7 REV  520.00  DOUBLE  POWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U STILL GOT THESE????????


----------



## scrapin82regal

how much 4 a lead hammer?


----------



## DECEPTIONS-95

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:12 AM~10816981
> *14/7 R    540.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking to price out a set of these but all spoke and nipples in this color. Shipped to 85613....


----------



## mannyaz520

hey bro how much for some 13x7 with a red dish red hub chrome nipps and spkes to tucson 85702


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DECEPTIONS-95_@Nov 30 2008, 03:55 AM~12293306
> *Looking to price out a set of these but all spoke and nipples in this color. Shipped to 85613....
> *


64o


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mannyaz520_@Nov 30 2008, 09:23 PM~12298486
> *hey bro how much for some 13x7 with a red dish red hub chrome nipps and spkes to tucson 85702
> *


585


----------



## michaels29

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10816995
> *solddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for sumthin like this in a blue shipped to 55411?


----------



## bubbajordon

HOW MUCH FOR 14X7 GLOSS RED(NO CANDY AND NO FLAKE) BELLYS AND SPOKES CHROME NIPPLES AND HUB SHIPPED TO 75060


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Dec 2 2008, 07:04 PM~12317010
> *HOW MUCH FOR 14X7 GLOSS RED(NO CANDY AND NO FLAKE) BELLYS AND SPOKES CHROME NIPPLES AND HUB SHIPPED TO 75060
> *


685 SHIPPED


----------



## haze1995

pm sent, waiting on reply?????


----------



## chevy85-94

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price on this white and gold


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im looking to get some of these but in yellow, my Car is a Dupont Hot Hues Limon Glow, so i get need a yellow atleast close to that hex gold knock-off with white chips
in a 14 shipped to 76002 how much would this run me?


----------



## AztecWarrior

HEY WUTS UP GUYS. I WAS WONDERING IF YOU HAVE A 16X7 REVERSED LACED DEEP DISH TO SHOW ME. PLEASE POST A PIC


----------



## ~TRU~

HOW MUCH FOR THE BLU ONES IN YOUR AVI PIC?


----------



## 82cuty

do you have 13x7 all black or all gray in stock i need asap let me know what you have!!!!


----------



## BIGG-USO

i know everybody wants color how much for chrome 13's


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Dec 15 2008, 09:51 PM~12441021
> *do you have 13x7 all black or all gray in stock i need asap let me know what you have!!!!
> *


call me


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Nov 22 2008, 09:17 PM~12231700
> *how much for some 13x7, candy blue spokes and lip w/ straight 2 bar knock off shipped to 22043?
> *


what about with 2 13/7s and 2 13/6s to 48209


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Dec 17 2008, 06:26 PM~12459047
> *what about with 2 13/7s and 2 13/6s to 48209
> *


add 30 more to the set


----------



## Big Lup

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


520.00 does that include adapters and knock offs, also shipped to 93274 how much thanx :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Dec 19 2008, 07:32 AM~12474191
> *520.00 does that include adapters and knock offs, also shipped to 93274 how much thanx :biggrin:
> *


soldddddddddd


----------



## TCaddy

Pm sent..


----------



## kandkt01

CAN I SEE A PIC OF THE ORANGE 1S BESIDE THE PIC ABOVE


----------



## Big Russ

HOW MUCH FOR CHROME 13X7 REV WITH CANDY GREEN NIPPLES AND HUB COMING TO 23321, VA.


----------



## ericg

how much for sum 13x7 all chrome with orange spokes and hub with chrome 2 ways shipped to 76011 texas


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Dec 25 2008, 11:06 AM~12524098
> *HOW MUCH FOR CHROME 13X7 REV WITH CANDY GREEN NIPPLES AND HUB COMING TO 23321, VA.
> *


575


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 26 2008, 05:07 PM~12532195
> *how much for sum 13x7 all chrome with orange spokes and hub with chrome 2 ways shipped to 76011 texas
> *


630 shipped


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO

how much for some all come 13x7 with tires shipped to fla zip code 33020


----------



## jayscustoms

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 28 2008, 05:09 PM~12545291
> *630 shipped
> *


sup homie how much for some 13/7 knock offs purple spokes an crome shiped to 24090 va


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jayscustoms_@Dec 30 2008, 05:36 PM~12563095
> *sup homie how much for some 13/7 knock offs purple spokes an crome shiped to 24090 va
> *


550


----------



## Big Lup

can u get some 13 5.20 tires? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93

aNY 13"green color all ready assembled keff??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 5 2009, 09:12 PM~12617110
> *aNY  13"green color all ready assembled keff??
> *


525 spokes green candy


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Jan 5 2009, 03:44 PM~12613207
> *can u get some 13 5.20 tires? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry nope


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:15 AM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE NICE.


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 6 2009, 12:58 PM~12621174
> *525  spokes green candy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73buick73

how bout just 13s with gold nips and hub


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 6 2009, 12:58 PM~12621174
> *525  spokes green candy
> *



a quick pic??? :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 01:15 AM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



still got? wat price? :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE

2009 price list?


----------



## 1sexytre

HEY KEITH HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF CRHOME DISH ALL GOLD CENTERS SHIPPED TO 45044 13X7


----------



## link98

whats up bro how much for the red 13 '' just rims.chrome nip and cap the rest red just like the one you have on the pics .shipping to vegas how much and how much for me to pick it up.oh can you give me the price for 14'' if you have any


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jan 11 2009, 03:58 PM~12671532
> *HEY KEITH HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF CRHOME DISH ALL GOLD CENTERS SHIPPED TO 45044 13X7
> *


560/590


----------



## white link 93

you still got???


----------



## white link 93

:biggrin:


----------



## punkandy311

I am looking to get some rims for my 96 Grand Marquis and was wondering what size I should go with. Also what would the cost be for a set of four rims all black powder coated? If that is possible. Thanks.

Andy


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 12 2009, 03:36 PM~12681593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still got???
> *


770 PLUS SHIPPEN


----------



## mhiggy911

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can u pm what u would take for theres shipped to 99217


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 15 2009, 10:27 PM~12719491
> *can u pm what u would take for theres shipped to 99217
> *


860 GREAT PRICE


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 20 2008, 08:00 PM~10916844
> *whats the ticket on a set of these? 2-13x7 and 2-13x6 or 2- 14x7 and 2-14x6
> *



pm me a price too


----------



## lowrivi1967

how much 13s reversed,2 bar KO all chrome shipped to 97501


----------



## BIG-E 859

Are the candy red 13'S still up or are they sold? how much shipped to 41018 ky? do they come with adapters and koffs? If that set is sold,how much for candy red dish and hub shipped?


----------



## 509Rider

Keith how much for 2 14x6 and 2 14x7s all chrome with black spokes, shipped to 83854


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

how about some 13x7 in a blue??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by necluv_@Jan 19 2009, 10:11 PM~12755721
> *Are the candy red 13'S still up or are they sold? how much shipped to 41018 ky? do they come with adapters and koffs? If that set is sold,how much for candy red dish and hub shipped?
> *


630


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 20 2009, 01:14 AM~12757479
> *Keith how much for 2 14x6 and 2 14x7s all chrome with black spokes, shipped to 83854
> *


570


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Jan 20 2009, 06:33 PM~12764380
> *how about some 13x7 in a blue??
> *


550


----------



## lowrivi1967

Orale,Que paso!c-mon homie I ain't good enough to get a quote? :dunno: LOL just my son wanting a set 13x7 reversed all chrome 2 bar KO shipped to 97501


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 21 2009, 07:41 PM~12776012
> *Orale,Que paso!c-mon homie I ain't good enough to get a quote? :dunno: LOL just my son wanting ashipp set 13x7 reversed all chrome 2 bar KO shipped to 97501
> *


370shipped


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 21 2009, 11:55 PM~12779696
> *370shipped
> *


thanks uffin:


----------



## LKWD Local

Any darker blue???


----------



## bigmikelolo

How much for 13X7 100 spoke candy blue


----------



## Immortal Cutty

keith whats up brother i need a couple prices from you 

first all gold 13x7 with white spokes with zenith style 2 bars just like the first ones you made for me!!


then a price on 14x7 gold dish chrome nipples green spokes gold hub chrome zenith style 2 bar 

shipped to louisville ky 40118

thanks brother 


chess


----------



## richiev64

Bro i know your real busy, but i also know no-one knows more that you about wires, on this site, So i have some lose spokes what kind of tool do you use to tightin them up?


----------



## Candillac

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm price homie in 13 x 7's and another with 5 wheels for my booty kit


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:17 AM~10817013
> *13/7 REV  520.00  DOUBLE  POWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homeboyz keith whats up homie, hey do you still have these or can you make em? if so how much 13x7 shipped to VA 22033


----------



## King Krush 79

how much for some blue spoke blue lip shipped to 84119 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sik350

how much for 13x7 black dish, chrome nipples, black spokes, chrome hub, 2 bar spinner shipped to 93436 CA, or do you have some like them in your shop that are cheaper? Thanks Bro!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 4 2009, 06:10 PM~12907803
> *homeboyz keith whats up homie, hey do you still have these or can you make em? if so how much 13x7 shipped to VA 22033
> *


ill check ok


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by King Krush 79_@Feb 4 2009, 08:33 PM~12909580
> *how much for some blue spoke blue lip shipped to 84119 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


candy blue??? i got blue centers in stock, and blue dish/spokes this is candy blue


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Immortal Cutty_@Jan 23 2009, 09:48 PM~12798184
> *keith whats up brother i need a couple prices from you
> 
> first all gold 13x7 with white spokes with zenith style 2 bars just like the first ones you made for me!!
> then a price on 14x7 gold dish chrome nipples green spokes gold hub  chrome zenith style 2 bar
> 
> shipped to louisville ky 40118
> 
> thanks brother
> chess
> *


did you call


----------



## brickcity83

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 27 2008, 11:10 AM~11451374
> *560  SHIPPPED  WITH EVERY  THING
> *


So is that still the price for the all chrome 14x7s with black spokes and how long do you think on shipping im ready to buy :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by brickcity83_@Feb 5 2009, 06:48 PM~12918940
> *So is that still the price for the all chrome 14x7s with black spokes and how long do you think on shipping im ready to buy :biggrin:
> *


ready to ship,,,


----------



## brickcity83

payment sent via paypal  thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by brickcity83_@Feb 6 2009, 11:25 AM~12925657
> *payment sent via paypal   thanks
> *


sold what type of koffs you want??


----------



## brickcity83

2 bar angles kos


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:18 PM~10817022
> *13/7  REV  425.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut color is this? I have a mint green coupe, looking for a match( color wise), same rim except 1 spoke chrome & 1 spoke gold, need 5 rims but 4 with tires, Hankook perferred, 13 x 7 , how much 2 houston,77087...


----------



## cuate64

how much for some chrome rims red spokes 13x7


----------



## HB WIRES

540


----------



## brickcity83

So when do you think i might see those wheels :biggrin: from post #278 page 14


----------



## juicedfleet93

How much for 14x6 reverse with cherry red barrels and hubs and shipping way up north to Alberta ? PM sent with addy.


----------



## brickcity83

what would a set of 22inch tan spokes be for a 2007 rwd ford explorer


----------



## LOCOTORO

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 5 2009, 03:04 PM~12915069
> *candy blue???  i  got blue centers  in stock,  and  blue dish/spokes  this is candy blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the rims on the floor are they 13x7 reverse ? do they come with knock offs price with shipping to 07721 n j thanks


----------



## bonniville wagon

how much for those blue one in that pic shipped to 48141


----------



## low4life.toyo

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much 4 the excact same rim but in candy purple shipped to Mi 48601


----------



## rojas

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:12 AM~10816981
> *14/7 R    540.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for just the spokes in this color,and waiting time shipped to 
30507


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Feb 23 2009, 11:48 AM~13085968
> *how much for just the spokes in this color,and waiting time shipped to
> 30507
> *


580 3 weeks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Feb 23 2009, 11:47 AM~13085961
> *How much 4 the excact same rim but in candy purple shipped to Mi 48601
> *


720 shipped


----------



## low4life.toyo

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 23 2009, 01:27 PM~13086950
> *720 shipped
> *


 :thumbsup: I'll be giving you a call


----------



## rojas

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 23 2009, 03:26 PM~13086941
> *580  3 weeks
> *


payment sent via paypal. can u make them 13x7 with the 
2 bar zenith style knock off thanks


----------



## tuff57

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:20 AM~10817029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solddddddddddd
> *



with a black center not the red

or a set with gold spokes and chrome nipples and rings?

shipped to 11973


----------



## tuff57

14x7s*


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10816995
> *solddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this wheel 14x7s but with a black hub shipped 68503


----------



## low4life.toyo

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Feb 23 2009, 11:47 AM~13085961
> *How much 4 the excact same rim but in candy purple shipped to Mi 48601
> *


Can you give me a call 989 992-3622, I have a quick question. Toyo


----------



## groundedelegance

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My homie just asked about these in purple!! I want these just how they look! Same Price??????


----------



## super chipper

tan? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LVdroe

have any lite green wheels .... for sale


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 21 2009, 07:41 PM~12776012
> *Orale,Que paso!c-mon homie I ain't good enough to get a quote? :dunno: LOL just my son wanting a set 13x7 reversed all chrome 2 bar KO shipped to 97501
> *


is saw you qouted lowrivi 370 shipped,how long would it take to get them?im in the same town and want the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

same deal bullets and hex only


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 28 2009, 09:57 AM~13137235
> *same deal   bullets  and hex  only
> *


are they in stock?how long to get them to me?and is the price the same for 14s?pm me the payment info to homie


----------



## REGALHILOW

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 09:17 PM~10817013
> *13/7 REV  520.00  DOUBLE  POWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to 93654 cal


----------



## mouse1

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV   520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the exact wheels but candy orange instead of candy red shipped.13s
and gold center 13s.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

placed my order yesterday...thanks keith!!


----------



## Caddylac J.

HEY HOMBOY....HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 20X7 100/120 SPOKE WIRES WITH BLACK OUTTER LIP, RED NIPPLES AND RED HUB?? SHIPPED TO 39212.
THANK YOU.


----------



## Caddylac J.

HEY HOMBOY....HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 20X7 100/120 SPOKE WIRES WITH BLACK OUTTER LIP, RED NIPPLES AND RED HUB?? SHIPPED TO 39212.
THANK YOU.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Mar 3 2009, 02:41 PM~13167761
> *placed my order yesterday...thanks keith!!
> *


out today thanks


----------



## sik350

How much for 13x7 black dish everything else chrome. with adapters and knockoff thanks


----------



## ridinsolo

how for 13x7 royal blue dish and hub and chrome spokes shipped 2 98264 WA let me know?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ridinsolo_@Mar 5 2009, 05:29 PM~13194243
> *how for 13x7 royal blue dish and hub and chrome spokes shipped 2 98264 WA let me know?
> *


630 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sik350_@Mar 4 2009, 10:15 AM~13177278
> *How much for 13x7 black dish everything else chrome. with adapters and knockoff thanks
> *


440 plus shippen


----------



## 1962lolo

Price please on 13x7's, spokes light blue metallic and outer lip, anadized to 93245.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Mar 7 2009, 11:22 AM~13209177
> *Price please on 13x7's, spokes light blue metallic and outer lip, anadized to 93245.
> *


640


----------



## Big Lup

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


with knock offs and adapters?,,,,shipped to 93274?where do i pay? :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Mar 10 2009, 06:28 AM~13234139
> *with knock offs and adapters?,,,,shipped to 93274?where do i pay? :biggrin:
> *


640 IS THE PAYMENT


----------



## elrey82

what about a price on some tangerine 13x7 rev. 33880 w knock off and adapters 



thanks homie


----------



## solitoscarclub

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 12 2009, 04:36 PM~12681593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still got???
> *


how much for these done in black??


----------



## sik350

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 5 2009, 07:23 PM~13195360
> *440  plus shippen
> *


can i pick them up? im like 2 hrs from you?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by elrey82_@Mar 10 2009, 02:38 PM~13238162
> *what about a price on some tangerine 13x7 rev. 33880 w knock off and adapters
> thanks homie
> *


490with out shippin


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by elrey82_@Mar 10 2009, 02:38 PM~13238162
> *what about a price on some tangerine 13x7 rev. 33880 w knock off and adapters
> thanks homie
> *


610 with shippen


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10816995
> *solddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these in 14x7 with a black hub shipped 68503


----------



## 818 caprice

was up bro how much for 13x7 black spokes and rim shipped to 91331


----------



## Psycho631

hey keith do you do color matching? I have a dark orange color I wanna go with.


----------



## majestix65

13/7 all chrome w/ tires? Shipped 75040


----------



## impalaluv

how much for all black with gold hub and gold nipples!!


----------



## gizmo1

How much for 14/7's with tires and adapters all chrome? shipped to 67901?


----------



## hittin back bumper

how much for 14x7's black dish and hub everything else chrome 2 bar straight shipped to 75801


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Mar 25 2009, 11:24 AM~13385447
> *how much for 14x7's black dish and hub everything else chrome 2 bar straight shipped to 75801
> *


670 SHIPPED


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 24 2009, 06:58 PM~13378681
> *How much for 14/7's with tires and adapters all chrome? shipped to 67901?
> *


820


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Mar 22 2009, 08:56 PM~13357593
> *how much for all black with gold hub and gold nipples!!
> *


950 SHIPPED


----------



## tuff57

how much for all chrome 13x7 shipped to 11793


----------



## impalaluv

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 25 2009, 12:10 PM~13385870
> *950  SHIPPED
> *


why so much is it because of the gold & this include gold two way knock off & adapter?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Mar 26 2009, 09:56 PM~13403083
> *why so much is it because of the gold & this  include gold two way  knock off & adapter?
> *


GOLD DIPPED IN USA YES KNOCK OFF/APT 300 IN GOLD


----------



## impalaluv

do you have any made already in tangirene orange already made ! if so how much and one for the 5th wheel...


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Mar 30 2009, 12:21 AM~13429024
> *do you have any made already in tangirene orange already made ! if so how much and one for the 5th wheel...
> *


NOPE NOTHING LIKE THAT THAT ORDER


----------



## LEDBETTER

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jun 28 2008, 03:03 PM~10970242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G, do you have this same rim but with the laces chrome? I want the dish and the lip that same red with the hub, nipples, and laces chrome, is it the same price?
> *


like this,royal blue with orange nipples,how much to 757- newportnews virgina


----------



## impalaluv

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 30 2009, 07:10 AM~13429864
> *NOPE NOTHING LIKE THAT THAT ORDER
> *


then how much for orange hub & rim crhome spokes plus for the 5th wheel.... my bad 14x7 for the front and the back 14x5.5 does it cost more the twisted spokes...


----------



## HB WIRES

230 per wheel on the 14/7...240 per wheel on the 14/6.......n0 twiste spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LEDBETTER_@Mar 30 2009, 07:36 AM~13430053
> *like this,royal blue with orange nipples,how much to 757- newportnews virgina
> *


215 per wheel


----------



## GROUPEC

need some 13x7 reverse all spokes candy orange two bars zenith offs with matching emblems :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Mar 31 2009, 08:35 PM~13448798
> *need some 13x7 reverse all spokes candy orange  two bars zenith  offs  with matching emblems :thumbsup:
> *


NO ZENITH KOFFS


----------



## GROUPEC

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 31 2009, 09:26 PM~13449621
> *NO ZENITH KOFFS
> *


CAN YOU GET THE CANDY SPOKES TWO BAR CHROME OFF CUANTO KANDYLAC OF THE RIVERSIDE CHAPTER TOLD ME TO GIVE U A CALL


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

how much for these in blue and gold... shipped to 87109


----------



## 92STEADYMOBBIN

how much for 13x7 ill pick up im in ****


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 92STEADYMOBBIN_@Apr 4 2009, 04:43 PM~13484148
> *how much for 13x7 ill pick up im in ****
> *


340


----------



## big86ben

how much for 13 x 7 with chrome dish,chrome hub,candy rootbeer spokes with gold nipples?? shipped to 85219


----------



## big86ben

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Apr 4 2009, 10:28 PM~13486219
> *how much for rims with chrome lip,chrome hub,candy rootbeer spokes with gold nipples?? shipped to 85219
> *


 sorry ment to say chrome dish not lip


----------



## panky

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 01:15 AM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cost and size


----------



## Colorado Lowrider

got any examples of pink powder coat and baby blue powder coat


----------



## 94ciera

how much for a set of all wite 13x7 shipped to 44875


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Apr 2 2009, 02:09 PM~13466143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these in blue and gold... shipped to 87109
> *


um could i get a price ??


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

how much for standard offset 14's with black spokes and dish and pink hubs and nipples shipped to 60067


----------



## panky

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Apr 6 2009, 06:44 PM~13498968
> *um could i get a price ??
> *


x2


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by panky_@Apr 6 2009, 10:00 PM~13502727
> *x2
> *


210 plus shippen


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Apr 6 2009, 06:51 PM~13500936
> *how much for standard offset 14's with black spokes and dish and pink hubs and nipples shipped to 60067
> *


220 per wheel shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 94ciera_@Apr 5 2009, 05:38 PM~13490406
> *how much for a set of all wite 13x7 shipped to 44875
> *


675 plus shippen


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Apr 2 2009, 02:09 PM~13466143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these in blue and gold... shipped to 87109
> *


how much for these as stated above ........ i feel that i am bieng ignored and i won't be asking again



tape to tape the boxies , double boxies


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Apr 7 2009, 06:41 AM~13504685
> *how much for these as stated above ........ i feel that i am bieng ignored and i won't be asking again
> tape to tape the boxies , double boxies
> *


14/7 REV 210 PER WHEEL PLUS SHIPPEN


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 7 2009, 08:27 AM~13504971
> *14/7 REV  210 PER WHEEL PLUS SHIPPEN
> *


thank you


----------



## Candillac

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat up homies how much for five of these shipped to NC 27574 pm me bro.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Candillac_@Apr 8 2009, 11:23 AM~13517983
> *wat up homies how much for five of these shipped to NC 27574 pm me bro.
> *


175 per wheel


----------



## mr84caprice

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Mar 30 2009, 07:33 PM~13436936
> *then how much for orange hub & rim crhome spokes plus for the 5th wheel.... my bad 14x7 for the front and the back 14x5.5 does it cost more the twisted spokes...
> *


 How much for this in a daytona blue pearl.shipped to Seattle,WA


----------



## spikekid999

how much for a set of 13x7 reverse with bloke spokes n dish with chrome hub,nipples, and lip without KOs or adaptors?


----------



## truehomie87

im new to this site. not sure where to post or ask questions. but i have a 1985 2wd s-10, im tryn ta buy some 100 spoke rims..but i want them customized to a certain color...anybody can help with this or does this...please reply back...im jus not sure who ta directly ask...thanks.


----------



## KNDYLAC

how much for a set of 13x7 red nipples and hub shipped to 22043?


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]

how much for this design but gold nipples and hub no adapters or k.o. but in a candy green over silver... 76691


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Apr 11 2009, 10:37 AM~13546220
> *how much for a set of 13x7 red nipples and hub shipped to 22043?
> *


630


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 9 2009, 05:57 PM~13531936
> *how much for a set of 13x7 reverse with bloke spokes n dish with chrome hub,nipples, and lip without KOs or adaptors?
> *


650


----------



## mrchavez

13x7 on them green ones.. thnx


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 13 2009, 02:39 PM~13563354
> *13x7 on  them  green ones..  thnx
> *


GREEN SPOKES??? 775 SHIPPPS


----------



## CoupeDeville

how much for 1 gold center rim without the adapter and knockoff just the rim to 85257


----------



## mrchavez

how much for this design but gold nipples and hub no adapters or k.o. but in a candy green over silver... 76691


----------



## HB WIRES

840 SHIPPED


----------



## luxridez

How much would it be for 5 center gold wires rims? what brand are they?
OR
How much for 5 black spokes wire wheels? What brand are they?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 15 2009, 03:29 PM~13586195
> *How much would it be for 5 center gold wires rims? what brand are they?
> OR
> How much for 5 black spokes wire wheels? What brand are they?
> *


what brand there no more brand homeboyz


----------



## luxridez

Brand like daytons, player, og wire etc,etc.......or is it just homeboyz wire wheels???


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 15 2009, 07:48 PM~13588848
> *Brand like daytons, player, og wire etc,etc.......or is it just homeboyz wire wheels???
> *


players, og wires, out of bussines


----------



## truehomie87

how much for 14/7's.....100 spoke....with the whole dish intense blue pearl...chrome nipples. intense blue pearl spokes, chrome hub, chrome 2 bar adapter with an intense blue pearl center on the adapter. how much shipped to. 21830.....if you can't do intense blue pearl what's the closest blue you might be able to do.


----------



## toocooltayler

are these 14" if so how much to Regina SK. Canada S4S 5Z2


----------



## toocooltayler

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these 14x7 rev. And how much to Regina SK Canada S4S 5Z2


----------



## big86ben

how much for 13 x 7 100 spoke with gold nipples and candy rootbeer spokes? shipped to 85219


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Apr 16 2009, 10:55 PM~13602557
> *how much for 13 x 7 100 spoke with gold nipples and candy rootbeer spokes? shipped to 85219
> *


775


----------



## Jitsubluelv

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:11 PM~10816976
> *OFFERS  BEING  TAKEN  ON THESE  WHEELS,  THEY ARE  ALL 4  WHEELS  BUILT
> 
> these  are now  soldddddddddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soldddddddddd
> *


Can you price these in 14x7.

Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

205 each


----------



## Jitsubluelv

Whats the turn time once paid?

Thanks


----------



## sik350

How for 13 all chrome with adpaters and knockoffs? Can I pick them up?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Jitsubluelv_@Apr 17 2009, 02:35 PM~13607958
> *Whats the turn time once paid?
> 
> Thanks
> *


3/4 WEEKS


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sik350_@Apr 17 2009, 03:32 PM~13608469
> *How for 13 all chrome with adpaters and knockoffs? Can I pick them up?
> *


SORRY I SOLD OUT


----------



## sik350

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 17 2009, 10:50 PM~13612076
> *SORRY  I  SOLD OUT
> *


What about some 13" with all black dish everything else chrome? Can i pick em up?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sik350_@Apr 19 2009, 11:53 AM~13622185
> *What about some 13" with all black dish everything else chrome? Can i pick em up?
> *


490....ya you can pick them up when they get done


----------



## sik350

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 19 2009, 09:45 PM~13626740
> *490....ya you can pick them up  when they get done
> *


How long does it usually take to get them once I place my order?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sik350_@Apr 20 2009, 10:10 AM~13630038
> *How long does it usually take to get them once I place my order?
> *


2/3 weeks


----------



## 818 caprice

how much for 2 13x7 black dish and spokes and 2 13x6 black dish and spokes
i will pick them up


----------



## ElColombiano

Do you still have these? If not, could you make another pair? Are these Chinas? How long you think they would last? Looking to install on a 79 Regal, would they fit?

Thanks





> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:12 PM~10816981
> *14/7 R    540.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## caranto

14X6 pearl white spokes.......the rest chrome shipped to 40228??????


----------



## Shanana

need a some 14x7 and 14x6 black dish and the rest chrome shipped to 79761


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 21 2009, 02:59 PM~13645075
> *14X6 pearl white spokes.......the rest chrome shipped to 40228??????
> *


660


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Apr 21 2009, 04:49 PM~13646365
> *need a some 14x7 and 14x6 black dish and the rest chrome shipped to 79761
> *


690


----------



## NYC68droptop

i need 1 13x7 reverse black dish black hub and chrome nipples and spokes shipped to 10803 ny can you help me?


----------



## The one n only ADH

Keith them candy blue ones. I want them in 14's center of the lip blue chrome nipples blue spokes chrome hub how much to 72202


----------



## buick_82

how much is all gold 13 in wheels? and shipped total? too 77803


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by The one n only ADH_@Apr 26 2009, 08:31 PM~13697501
> *Keith them candy blue ones. I want them in 14's center of the lip blue chrome nipples blue spokes chrome hub how much to 72202
> *


720 shipped


----------



## big sleeps

green spokes 13x7 shipped to 95121 ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Apr 29 2009, 03:20 AM~13726217
> *green spokes 13x7 shipped to 95121 ?
> *


570 SHIPPED


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 24 2009, 03:29 PM~13680553
> *i need 1 13x7 reverse black dish black hub and chrome nipples and spokes shipped to 10803 ny can you help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



??????????? please help


----------



## HB WIRES

about 220


----------



## LIVINLOWNYC

i need 4 14x7 mixed black & chrome... reversed... asap


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LIVINLOWNYC_@Apr 29 2009, 07:27 PM~13735307
> *i need 4 14x7 mixed black & chrome... reversed... asap
> *












770 shipped


----------



## LIVINLOWNYC

what was priced for 620 in the pm that you sent me?

"620 spokes"


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LIVINLOWNYC_@Apr 29 2009, 07:46 PM~13735628
> *what was priced for 620 in the pm that you sent me?
> 
> "620 spokes"
> *


just spokes


----------



## CRACKERJACK

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you still have these ? how much to kansas city mo 64024


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CRACKERJACK_@Apr 30 2009, 01:39 AM~13739529
> *do you still have these ? how much to kansas city mo 64024
> *


no there sold reg price 690


----------



## cln80supreme

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:12 PM~10816981
> *14/7 R    540.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice do you have these in 13" size and just the spokes only in this same color?
Let me know!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cln80supreme_@Apr 30 2009, 11:29 AM~13743117
> *Very nice do you have these in 13" size and just the spokes only in this same color?
> Let me know!
> *


*CAN MAKE THEM*


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt


----------



## david




----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 21 2009, 11:26 PM~13650655
> *660
> *


Get my 14x6's done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 6 2009, 04:54 PM~13807196
> *Get my 14x6's done yet? :biggrin:
> *


3-4 weeks


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

im looking for a pair of 13x 5.5 for the rear of my bigbody all chrome? 
in ventura county!


----------



## 96lincoln

how much for some 13s all chrome shipped to 34744


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@May 9 2009, 10:32 AM~13836400
> *how much for some 13s all chrome shipped to 34744
> *


470


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 9 2009, 12:17 PM~13837066
> *470
> *


how much for a pair of 13 x 5's or 13 x 6's all chrome? shipped to 93066 or if pick up is available how much?


----------



## HB WIRES

230 pick up


----------



## C-ROW

HOW MUCH FOR 5 REV 14X7 HUB N DISH COLBAT BLUE OR ONE 14X7 PESPI BLUE HUB BACC SPOKES N ALL NIPPLES SHIPPED 76205. PM ME PLEASE SIR,


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by C-ROW_@May 11 2009, 05:28 AM~13849767
> *HOW MUCH FOR 5 REV 14X7 HUB N DISH COLBAT BLUE OR ONE 14X7 PESPI BLUE HUB BACC SPOKES N ALL NIPPLES SHIPPED 76205. PM  ME PLEASE SIR,
> *


175EACH


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by truehomie87_@Apr 10 2009, 05:28 PM~13541030
> *im new to this site. not sure where to post or ask questions. but i have a 1985 2wd s-10, im tryn ta buy some 100 spoke rims..but i want them customized to a certain color...anybody can help with this or does this...please reply back...im jus not sure who ta directly ask...thanks.
> *


you can either shout out the specifics of what you're looking for in here or you can PM homeboyz, but overall you're in the right place.


----------



## eli65ss

how much for 14 x 7 black nipples will pick up


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by eli65ss_@May 12 2009, 08:28 PM~13869034
> *how much for 14 x 7 black nipples will pick up
> *


440


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 10 2009, 08:14 PM~13847374
> *230 pick up
> *


PAYMENT SENT!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

how much for a set of 13x7 all gold no acc just rims


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 19 2008, 12:10 AM~11641964
> *675  shipped,   the stirp  cost  150 extar
> *


wow did nt know your striping the rims hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Apr 2 2009, 01:09 PM~13466143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these in blue and gold... shipped to 87109
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 5 2009, 01:04 PM~12915069
> *candy blue???  i  got blue centers  in stock,  and  blue dish/spokes  this is candy blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut do those run


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 15 2009, 12:12 AM~13893427
> *wut do those run
> *


590 plus shippen


----------



## lomation

Hey got any 13" black and chrome for honda civic (89) $$?? 97401


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lomation_@May 15 2009, 08:44 AM~13895265
> *Hey got any 13" black and chrome for honda civic (89) $$?? 97401
> *


got to be made 480 plus shippen


----------



## babie is nana 13

i am looking for 13s . chome with the wires done in color copper. shiped to 55103 how much. and do u do money gram.


----------



## HB WIRES

590 delived, yes i do money gram


----------



## babie is nana 13

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 17 2009, 04:49 PM~13913089
> *590 delived,  yes i do money gram
> *


what your mg info


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 10 2009, 08:14 PM~13847374
> *230 pick up
> *


KEITH THANKS FOR THE WHEELS GOT THEM FRIDAY JUST LIKE YOU SAID! I KNOW WHO I WILL BE BUYING FROM IN THE FUTURE FOR MY OTHER RIDES!

T T T !! FOR HOMEBOYZ WHEELS!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 14 2009, 06:35 PM~13888567
> *how much for a set of 13x7 all gold no acc just rims
> *


can i get a price ?


----------



## rs style

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 20 2009, 09:49 AM~13945515
> *can i get a price ?
> *


x2


----------



## SIDEKICK

how bout some grey/silver????????????????????????


----------



## 73custom

Need a set of 14x7 green and chrome shipped to Seattle how much- TY


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 73custom_@May 26 2009, 08:32 PM~14007609
> *Need a set of 14x7 green and chrome shipped to Seattle how much- TY
> *


just spokes 570


----------



## MudMoccasin

Hey, got any 17 x9 with 6 lug hub in black?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by MudMoccasin_@May 27 2009, 11:11 AM~14014237
> *Hey, got any 17 x9 with 6 lug hub in black?
> *


I CAN BUILT THEM


----------



## MudMoccasin

> I CAN BUILT THEM
> 
> 
> Cool! I forgot to specify them being reverse (the pattern on black and chrome doesn't matter). How much would it cost (shipping included) and do you need the type of vehicle?


----------



## AztecWarrior

Hey can you guys just sell me some spokes? actually I need a lot. I got 14's. Can you guys get diamond cut spokes starting from the tang and almost going up to the thread?


----------



## rick383

how much for some 13 lip poweder coded the center mach to my car it is a ment green crome spokes with tire i want them for my 1964 impala i can pick them up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUD

need a quote
1 set 13x7 colored barrel/hub, chrome lip.

shipped to 79107


----------



## -LOCO-

:0


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

what color blue can you get in the 13x7


----------



## atxdually

17" or 18" rims with 40mm backspace for a bodydropped nissan hardbody 6 lugs...all candy blue and chrome? how much?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 29 2009, 10:39 AM~14036882
> *need a quote
> 1 set 13x7 colored barrel/hub, chrome lip.
> 
> shipped to 79107
> *


640


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by rick383_@May 28 2009, 09:43 PM~14032676
> *how much for some 13 lip poweder coded the center mach to my car it is a ment green  crome spokes with  tire  i want them for my 1964 impala  i can pick them up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *










need a quote


----------



## atxdually

say homie....for reals..for reals...how much shipped to austin texas......very interested.. they gotta be like rims for a front wheel chevy car...the backspace...let me know!!!


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by rick383_@May 30 2009, 08:06 AM~14045209
> *need a quote
> *



so whats the deal can you get them? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jun 1 2009, 11:34 PM~14069405
> *so whats the deal can you get them? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont know the color?


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 5 2009, 12:04 PM~12915069
> *candy blue???  i  got blue centers  in stock,  and  blue dish/spokes  this is candy blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for 4 of these? reverse 13x7 same exact candy blue....same way....blue dish/spokes....with adapters and chrome 2bar knockoffs shipped to 06824

Thanks Keith


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jun 2 2009, 02:18 PM~14073003
> *How much for 4 of these? reverse 13x7  same exact candy blue....same way....blue dish/spokes....with adapters and chrome 2bar knockoffs shipped to 06824
> 
> Thanks Keith
> *


Sorry dont know how to edit post....want the swept style 2bar knockoffs....


----------



## atxdually

did you read my post?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jun 2 2009, 02:18 PM~14073003
> *How much for 4 of these? reverse 13x7  same exact candy blue....same way....blue dish/spokes....with adapters and chrome 2bar knockoffs shipped to 06824
> 
> Thanks Keith
> *


740SHIPED


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by atxdually_@May 29 2009, 04:51 PM~14040288
> *17" or 18" rims with 40mm backspace for a bodydropped nissan hardbody 6 lugs...all candy blue and chrome? how much?
> *


FWD DRIVE RIMMS CALL ME 909-6099813


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 2 2009, 05:17 PM~14075127
> *740SHIPED
> *


Thanks Keith....one more?....how much with chrome spokes and blue hub....everything else the same


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:12 PM~10816981
> *14/7 R    540.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 13x7rev shipped to 33021 but i want chrome spokes ,nipples,and knockoff


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jun 3 2009, 11:13 PM~14090519
> *how much 13x7rev shipped to 33021 but i want chrome spokes ,nipples,and knockoff
> *


640


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 5 2009, 03:04 PM~12915069
> *candy blue???  i  got blue centers  in stock,  and  blue dish/spokes  this is candy blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THIS WITHOUT ADAPTERS??


----------



## HB WIRES

which ones


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 4 2009, 04:44 PM~14095361
> *which ones
> *


the all blue with chrome nipples


----------



## white link 93

keef you got 1 white center 13" ?? or a set of candy green 13"???


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 4 2009, 07:46 PM~14098706
> *keef you got 1 white center 13" ?? or a set of candy green  13"???
> *


A 13/7 ZENITH WIRE WHEEL 100 .00 PLUS SHIPPEN


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Jun 4 2009, 03:01 PM~14096029
> *the all blue with chrome nipples
> *


THATS BLUE SPOKES/RIMM 590 SHIPPED.. NO ACCS..


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 5 2009, 02:27 AM~14100973
> *A 13/7  ZENITH WIRE WHEEL  100 .00  PLUS SHIPPEN
> *


100.00 and shipped to 29715???and wat i owe you :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

105.00 paypal


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 5 2009, 07:08 PM~14106698
> *105.00 paypal
> *


 thats 105.00 shipped to me right?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 5 2009, 05:24 PM~14107206
> *thats 105.00 shipped to me right?
> *


yes, just the rimm


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 5 2009, 09:46 PM~14107713
> *yes,  just the rimm
> *


cool will call you tommorrow!!


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 20 2009, 08:49 AM~13945515
> *can i get a price ?
> *


X3 USA GOLD?


----------



## NvSmonte

chrome 13x7's reversed with red hub and red outer lip shipped to branson mo 65616


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Jun 14 2009, 11:43 PM~14192160
> *chrome 13x7's reversed with red hub and red outer lip shipped to branson mo 65616
> *


640 shipped


----------



## matty87

how much for 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 with white spokes and gold nipples shipped to 11236?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by matty87_@Jun 15 2009, 09:27 PM~14202138
> *how much for 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 with white spokes and gold nipples shipped to 11236?
> *


760


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10816995
> *solddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ou dont got another set of this.13*7 R


----------



## 99deville

I need a set of 4 all black only thing chrome i want on them is the nipples Black Hub Black Spokes Black rim Black Knock off how much?? shipped to 92240


----------



## 99deville

oh yea 14x7 standards


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 99deville_@Jun 20 2009, 10:48 AM~14247322
> *oh yea 14x7 standards
> *


where??? 675.oo


----------



## eno213

14x7, the color is a copper color. copper lip and hub. chrome nipples and spokes. shipped to 92139 or i can pick up.


----------



## eno213




----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jun 20 2009, 11:50 AM~14247700
> *14x7, the color is a copper color. copper lip and hub. chrome nipples and spokes. shipped to 92139 or i can pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


500


----------



## God's Son2

Keith, do you have a color chart somewhere in here, or can you post it up? thanks jb


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 21 2009, 03:45 PM~14255609
> *Keith, do you have a color chart somewhere in here, or can you post it up? thanks jb
> *


www.tigerdrylac.com


----------



## mrlocz91lincon

i got a 98 lincoln town car pearl white wat would u recomend ? wat color rims


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mrlocz91lincon_@Jun 22 2009, 07:47 PM~14267016
> *i got a 98 lincoln town car pearl white wat would u recomend ? wat color rims
> *


pearl white spokes/hubs 520 plus shippen


----------



## mrlocz91lincon

u got ant pics of that rim


----------



## HB WIRES

no am sorry


----------



## mrlocz91lincon

were are u guys located at? u got any black 14 rims with crome spokes and black back dish ?


----------



## mrlocz91lincon

> how much 4 these? 14in 5 lug 4 a lincoln town car


----------



## HB WIRES

> how much 4 these? 14in 5 lug 4 a lincoln town car
> 
> 
> 
> 525
Click to expand...


----------



## mrlocz91lincon

do u have them in stock? and were are u located .im near fresno how far r u from there ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mrlocz91lincon_@Jun 23 2009, 11:08 PM~14280298
> *do u have them in stock? and were are u located .im near fresno how far r u from there ?
> *


nope they take 3-6 weeks to built and im 4 hours away


----------



## on3shoes

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:14 AM~10816995
> *solddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 4 these 13x7 shipped to fla


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by on3shoes_@Jun 25 2009, 05:30 PM~14298888
> *how much 4 these 13x7 shipped to fla
> *


sorry there were solddd


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## SINICTX

how much for some 13 x 7 black rim black spokes chrome nipples chrome lip and chrome smooth bullet knock off to 76106


----------



## HB WIRES

690


----------



## spikekid999

how much for all chrome 13s with gold nipples and chrome 2 bar strieght KO?


----------



## Benevolent_King

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 14X7 ALL CHROME WITH BLACK WIRES AND TWO WING KNOCK OFF?

88 CUTLASS SUPREME


----------



## Benevolent_King

SHIPPED TO 08540


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Benevolent_King_@Jul 10 2009, 07:53 AM~14432618
> *SHIPPED TO 08540
> *


610


----------



## RULOW

how much for some 14x7s black dish,black spokes,chrome hub and nipps, chrome two bar straight knock off with a hammer shipped to 20170??

thanks in advance..they are for a 1994 impala ss


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jul 10 2009, 09:23 PM~14439824
> *how much for some 14x7s black dish,black spokes,chrome hub and nipps, chrome two bar straight knock off with a hammer shipped to 20170??
> 
> thanks in advance..they are for a 1994 impala ss
> *


760


----------



## Benevolent_King

any people you recomend for tires online?


----------



## Punch

How much for some rims with blue spokes and lip?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jul 11 2009, 02:39 PM~14444338
> *How much for some rims with blue spokes and lip?
> *


59o plus shippen


----------



## plague

MY FRIEND IS LOOKING FOR SOME RIMS
14X7
SURF BLUE PEARL FRONT NIPPLES WITH CHROME SPOKES

AND BACK SPOKES BLUE WITH CHROME NIPPLES

BLUE HUB, WITH A 2 BAR STRAIGHT KNOCKOFF

SHIPPED TO 84067

HE DOSENT GET ON LAYITLOW, I TOLD HIM TO GO THREW YOU, THANKS


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 9 2009, 11:38 PM~14430042
> *how much for all chrome 13s with gold nipples and chrome 2 bar strieght KO?
> *


shipped to 54874


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

How much for red spokes with chrome nipples and lip shipped to 63134


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by 74sittinlow_@Jul 12 2009, 05:49 PM~14451116
> *How much for red spokes with chrome nipples and lip shipped to 63134
> *


Or how about some red and white spokes with red lip and chrome niipples shipped?


----------



## MudMoccasin

How much for Reverse 17 x 9 with 6 lug hub in black (black spokes & Dish) shipped to 38125?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by MudMoccasin_@Jul 13 2009, 02:14 PM~14459631
> *How much for Reverse 17 x 9 with 6 lug hub in black (black spokes & Dish) shipped to 38125?
> *


980


----------



## Hop2This

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 13 2009, 11:27 AM~13560958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking for a set just like in the picture, chrome nipples and hub, but i want the color of the barrel, spokes and k/o to be a candy green metallic that can come close to the stock charcoal green metallic color that is on my 2000 Lincoln Town Car. I need 4 of these in 14/7, with 2 bar k/o, adapters and hammer. Also, if you could give me a quote of the exact same style, but the nipples and hub gold instead of chrome... shipped to 54914


----------



## HB WIRES

690 CROME .. 860 GOLD


----------



## sirwin47

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10816995
> *solddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What did you use for the black on these rims? Sorry If I'm in the wrong place to post this, but.... I'm interested in a set of 17" black rim (most likely the same black you used in the pic), everything else chrome. standard offset. with the works....8 or 10 sided bullet spinner, tool, adapter 5x5 bolt pattern (69 buick electra)

could I get a price?
shipped to 17301.....
with 235/65/17 tires 
and without tires..
Thanks


----------



## Hop2This

> _Originally posted by Hop2This_@Jul 15 2009, 10:08 AM~14480896
> *looking for a set just like in the picture, chrome nipples and hub, but i want the color of the barrel, spokes and k/o to be a candy green metallic that can come close to the stock charcoal green metallic color that is on my 2000 Lincoln Town Car. I need 4 of these in 14/7, with 2 bar k/o, adapters and hammer. Also, if you could give me a quote of the exact same style, but the nipples and hub gold instead of chrome... shipped to 54914
> *


yo sent payment through paypal for the chrome version you quoted, lemme kno when theyre out


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Hop2This_@Jul 15 2009, 10:16 PM~14489051
> *yo sent payment through paypal for the chrome version you quoted, lemme kno when theyre out
> *


about 3-4 weeks


----------



## cleverlos

What do u have in stock homey?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jul 16 2009, 10:55 AM~14492859
> *What do u have in stock homey?
> *


call me


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

i need all gold and white spokes. you gottem?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 16 2009, 09:40 PM~14499156
> *i need all gold and white spokes. you gottem?
> *


 what size?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 17 2009, 12:07 AM~14499449
> *what  size?
> *


13s


----------



## HB WIRES

260 per wheel


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 17 2009, 12:59 AM~14499990
> *260 per wheel
> *


with tires and ko's?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 16 2009, 11:04 PM~14500023
> *with tires and ko's?
> *


once again i dont carry tires,, yes they come with koffs/apdters


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 17 2009, 11:20 AM~14502583
> *once again i dont carry tires,,  yes they come  with koffs/apdters
> *


so how much WITH tires?









:cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

what about chrome dish, gold nips, hub and ko's with white spokes?..dont worry about the tires..and how long to ship after ordered?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 17 2009, 05:06 PM~14506863
> *what about chrome dish, gold nips, hub and ko's with white spokes?..dont worry about the tires..and how long to ship after ordered?
> *


where shippen it t00


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 17 2009, 07:45 PM~14507149
> *where shippen it t00
> *


64116


----------



## HB WIRES

860 shipped


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 17 2009, 09:21 PM~14507781
> *860 shipped
> *


thats better. thanks.


----------



## cali

how much for some 14x7 black nipples, spokes, and hubs shipped to 54452


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jul 19 2009, 05:00 AM~14516121
> *how much for some 14x7 black nipples, spokes, and hubs shipped to 54452
> *


790


----------



## AUDIO_BASSICS

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:14 AM~10816995
> *solddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS THE PRICE FOR 13/7???


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

whats the price on 13x7 black dish and hubs, with chrome wires and nipples? just the rims no accessories
shipped to 33527 

or like the ones above but with out the checker pattern.. thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Jul 20 2009, 09:21 PM~14532872
> *whats the price on 13x7  black dish and hubs, with chrome wires and nipples? just the rims no accessories
> shipped to 33527
> 
> or like the ones above but with out the checker pattern.. thanks
> *


640 shipped plain black


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by AUDIO_BASSICS_@Jul 20 2009, 04:48 PM~14529219
> *WHATS THE PRICE FOR 13/7???
> *


sorry sold


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 21 2009, 01:23 AM~14533774
> *640 shipped  plain black
> *



plain black as in hub and dish or the whole thing black??
chrome wires ans nipples?


----------



## capriceclassic1

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm me if u still got these


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

ANYTHING IN RED FOR SALE ALREADY MADE GET @ ME IF SO


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 22 2009, 01:18 AM~14546780
> *ANYTHING IN RED FOR SALE ALREADY MADE GET @ ME IF SO
> *


candy red 470


----------



## sirwin47

> _Originally posted by sirwin47_@Jul 15 2009, 12:35 PM~14482938
> *What did you use for the black on these rims? I'm interested in a set of 17" black rim (most likely the same black you used in the pic), everything else chrome. standard offset. with the works....8 or 10 sided bullet spinner, tool, adapter 5x5 bolt pattern (69 buick electra)
> 
> could I get a price?
> shipped to 17301.....
> 
> Thanks
> *



can you do 17"?
can I get a price?


----------



## sirwin47

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10816995
> *solddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The black inthis pic... sorry


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sirwin47_@Jul 23 2009, 12:27 PM~14560911
> *can you do 17"?
> can I get a price?
> *


840 shipped


----------



## Shorty23

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:18 PM~10817022
> *13/7  REV  425.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these r the ones i was talkin about homie!!!! 773-510-7213 shorty. :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:17 PM~10817013
> *13/7 REV  520.00  DOUBLE  POWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 shipped to 77506


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Jul 24 2009, 06:31 PM~14574709
> *:0 shipped to 77506
> *


sorry those were sold


----------



## brn2hop

$400 or im lookin to trade for some green 13s im in reno nv 775 530-9905


----------



## sirwin47

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 24 2009, 09:40 AM~14569563
> *840 shipped
> *


Thanks! I'll get back to you soon... in the middle of buying a new crib right now.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 22 2009, 08:56 AM~14548237
> *candy red  470
> *


WANNA SEE IF THEY MATCH MY REGAL ?


----------



## whores_revenge

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 25 2009, 12:26 AM~14576770
> *sorry those were sold
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by Shorty23_@Jul 24 2009, 11:59 AM~14571114
> *these r the ones i was talkin about homie!!!! 773-510-7213 shorty. :biggrin:
> *


i like your avatar is that your box? :0


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 16 2009, 12:18 PM~14493621
> *call me
> *


Keith you got any pepsi blue 13's already to go? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

price on a set of 13x7's kandy red dish and hub chrome lip and spokes?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 1 2009, 06:43 PM~14648722
> *price on a set of 13x7's kandy red dish and hub chrome lip and spokes?
> *


535 PLUS SHIPPEN


----------



## D!!!1

How much for 13s everthing black besides hub ,spinner,nipps shipp to 55117


----------



## MC Low

dam u got some sik as rims. how much do u charge for 4?


----------



## jsobera

What's up keith,

Do u have any blue 13's that are ready to be purchased right now. Lmk


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Aug 4 2009, 02:12 PM~14673220
> *What's up keith,
> 
> Do u have any blue 13's that are ready to be purchased right now. Lmk
> *


yes i do call me 909 6099813


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 89107


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Aug 4 2009, 02:12 PM~14673220
> *What's up keith,
> 
> Do u have any blue 13's that are ready to be purchased right now. Lmk
> *


----------



## LEDBETTER

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 5 2009, 02:04 PM~12915069
> *candy blue???  i  got blue centers  in stock,  and  blue dish/spokes   this is candy blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKE THAT BUT WITH A ORANGE NIPPS AND ORANGE HUBS.    THE BOTTOM RIMS


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LEDBETTER_@Aug 9 2009, 05:26 PM~14719020
> *LIKE THAT BUT WITH A ORANGE NIPPS AND ORANGE HUBS.      THE BOTTOM RIMS
> *


lip and nipps 640 shipped


----------



## BRUTA67

> _Originally posted by AUDIO_BASSICS_@Jul 20 2009, 04:48 PM~14529219
> *WHATS THE PRICE FOR 13/7???
> *


you say these are sold but could you get more but in blue? i was referring to the checker board style i saw these on a car from elite car club 13x7


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Aug 14 2009, 08:23 PM~14773861
> *you say these are sold but could you  get more but in blue? i was referring to the checker board style i saw these on a car from elite car club 13x7
> *


sorry


----------



## Drop'em

Your inbox is fool...................


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:17 PM~10817013
> *13/7 REV  520.00  DOUBLE  POWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO KEITH,WHAT KIND OF KNOCKOFFZ COME WIT DAT 2 OR 3 PRONG?
SHIPPED TO CHICAGO :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

hey keith we ordered some wheels and wanted the chrome 2 bar knockoffs and the domes were sent 

can we exchange them?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 19 2009, 05:31 PM~14820621
> *hey keith we ordered some wheels and wanted the chrome 2 bar knockoffs and the domes were sent
> 
> can we exchange them?
> *


ill check , am sure you can


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

we got the black 13's to north carolina


-----------------------------------------------

thanks and let me know i really wanted the 2 bars


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

pm me if you have them


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 4 2007, 12:12 PM~7171843
> *
> *


Hey Keith, How much for these 14x7


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

bumpp


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 19 2009, 07:00 PM~14821567
> *we got the black 13's to north carolina
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> thanks and let me know i really wanted the 2 bars
> *


ive got the rap the not real good , and then and shipp these proity mail


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

? can you describe better?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 22 2009, 07:10 PM~14850252
> *?  can you describe better?
> *


package them good(koffs) before you ship them.......or if you can keep them and sent me 69 ( my cost) and ill sent you a new set


----------



## 4DA702

how much for some 13's like this. blue spokes, blue dish with chrome lip. a darker blue though


----------



## moralez

HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 CHECKERD CANDY RED DISH,HUB,AND THE REST CHROME,SHIPPED TO TEXAS.THANKX...


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are probably the coolest wires i've seen! :0


----------



## Gumbee

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Aug 25 2009, 07:24 PM~14879719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking for almost same thing but just the dish in a dark green is it possible and how much?


----------



## cappy

whats the price on some black 13's


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cappy_@Aug 29 2009, 01:02 AM~14917691
> *whats the price on some black 13's
> *


475


----------



## cappy

pics please


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cappy_@Aug 29 2009, 11:48 AM~14919750
> *pics please
> *


----------



## cappy

do you have any with a black powder coated dish and spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cappy_@Aug 29 2009, 12:35 PM~14920050
> *do you have any with a black powder coated dish and spokes
> *


YES I CAN MAKE THEM 595 STARING AT


----------



## 8 deuce daddy

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:20 PM~10817029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solddddddddddd
> *


can you get another set of these in 13/7sand how much shipped to81503


----------



## Gumbee

> _Originally posted by Gumbee_@Aug 29 2009, 12:34 AM~14917221
> *Looking for almost same thing but just the dish in a dark green is it possible and how much?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Gumbee_@Aug 28 2009, 11:34 PM~14917221
> *Looking for almost same thing but just the dish in a dark green is it possible and how much?
> *


570


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i need some 13s with the hubs and nipples dark green like the car and ill take the used one you have for sale if you can do that one too...so total 5 rims and tires including the used one










thanx 



> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 2 2009, 06:22 PM~14962996
> *4-13's with Dark Green Hubs and Nipples $470/set
> 1-Used Chrome 13X7 with KO & Adapter $50.00
> 5-155/80 R13's $125.00
> 
> Total: $645  :0
> *


can you beat that???


----------



## bigg ed dogg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 20/7 std


----------



## hood4real

About how much does a set cost, and do you take money orders or western union? 

Also do yall have a websight?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

How much for some 14x7s all white?


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 9 2009, 01:03 AM~15023422
> *How much for some 14x7s all white?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Centillac

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wuz up homie how much for this candy red set of rims 14/6 and one extra for fifth wheel let me know thanx.  :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

i need some rims almost this color..i need the rim and hub painted the same with gold spokes and lip and chrome nips..13's. whats the price tag?
i dont need kos or adapters


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much would something like this be with 2 in 14x7 reverse, and 2 in 14x6 reverse?


----------



## onelifelowrider

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:15 AM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey whats up homie pm me a price for this set if u still have them for sale and if not how much for a set of 13s like this


----------



## BARNEY 09

WATS THE LOWEST ON THE RASBERRY ONES HOMIE


----------



## slowandlow

how much for a set of 14x6 and 14x7 shipped to vancouver, b.c. canada

-chrome lip
-chrome nipples
-blue spokes
-all hardware

its for a 1986 Cutlass

thx


----------



## HB WIRES

to vancouer 840


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BARNEY 09_@Sep 19 2009, 09:16 AM~15126143
> *WATS THE LOWEST ON THE RASBERRY ONES HOMIE
> *


460 plus shippien


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

i need some rims almost this color..i need the rim and hub painted the same with gold spokes and lip and chrome nips..13's. whats the price tag?
i dont need kos or adapters










:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:uh:


----------



## Krumbz

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for aset of 13x7 whells same set up as these but in a different color ( kandi bradi wine) ? For and Oldsmobile Cutlass Broughman. Can youincluse shipping to 79912.


----------



## Krumbz

Sorry for the mix up, I want this same set up but the spokes in solid kandi brandy wine. Instead of what you see gold make it chrome and what you see white in kandi brandy wine. Can you include the cost for shipping in the quote. This rims are going on a 1984 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme Brougham. Thanks and again my bad. They're shipping to 79912. Thanks again.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Krumbz_@Sep 24 2009, 04:47 PM~15177581
> *Sorry for the mix up, I want this same set up but the spokes in solid kandi brandy wine. Instead of what you see gold make it chrome and what you see white in kandi brandy wine. Can you include the cost for shipping in the quote. This rims are going on a 1984 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme Brougham. Thanks and again my bad. They're shipping to 79912. Thanks again.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## caddyrider

how much for a set of 13" rev. candy red spokes & dish, chrome hub,nipples,& outter lip. shipped to 98311. thx :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by caddyrider_@Sep 24 2009, 06:45 PM~15178566
> *how much for a set of 13" rev. candy red spokes & dish, chrome hub,nipples,& outter lip. shipped to 98311.  thx :biggrin:
> *


670


----------



## Krumbz

i was just wondering if you received my payment?


----------



## fatony

what up pabloco :wave:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Krumbz_@Sep 25 2009, 03:39 PM~15186758
> *i was just wondering if you received my payment?
> *


yes i did


----------



## laid back in a lac

anything in yellow and gold im building a 90 lac ???


----------



## MR.3D

ANY RIMS IN ORANGE 
IF SO HOW MUCH TO HOUSTON TX.77022


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 28 2009, 08:33 PM~15213619
> *ANY RIMS IN ORANGE
> IF SO HOW MUCH TO HOUSTON TX.77022
> *


13/7 ORANGE SPOKES 550


----------



## kandkt01

Anything in black that's already made sent to 29229


----------



## 8 deuce daddy

> _Originally posted by 8 deuce daddy_@Aug 30 2009, 04:44 PM~14928371
> *can you get another set of these in 13/7sand how much shipped to81503
> *


i been waitin for a response for over a month i guess just fuck it then ill just go somewhere else that gives a shit thanx :uh:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 8 deuce daddy_@Oct 2 2009, 03:23 PM~15251380
> *i been waitin for a response for over a month i guess just fuck it then ill just go somewhere else that gives a shit  thanx :uh:
> *


you could try usein a pm or callin 909 6099813


----------



## G-house74

HOW MUCH FOR 5 13X7 RIMS POWDER COATED JUST THE SPOKES MAGENTA LOCAL HERE IN CHINO, CA


----------



## maceo

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these in 14x7?


----------



## mosthatedcc2

hey rims are looking great :thumbsup: 

how much for the fifth pic down but in Money Green w/gold 13x7s shipped to 55412


----------



## scrape'n-by

do you have anything other than 100spoke in a 13x7 or that it..and what do you have on special right now already powdered


----------



## monte79

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you make it any color you want with crome?


----------



## HB WIRES

YES SIR


----------



## monte79

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Oct 14 2009, 06:30 PM~15358903
> *can you make it any color you want with crome?
> *


14s baby blue and crome how much $$$ shipp to carson city nv.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Oct 14 2009, 10:21 PM~15362242
> *14s baby blue and crome how much $$$ shipp to carson city nv.
> *


PM SEND


----------



## SACRIDAH64

need a set of 13x7 reverse everything powdercoated except nipples and knockoffs
can u match this color? shipped to sac, 95670


----------



## Slodessa

i need some 14/7 and 14/6 for the rear black dish or black spoke how much shipped to 79761


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Slodessa_@Oct 16 2009, 09:22 AM~15376804
> *i need some 14/7 and 14/6 for the rear black dish or black spoke how much shipped to 79761
> *


PM SEND


----------



## FPEREZII

Do you sell just the hub's without the spoke holes? Need them to cover adapters at shows. Pm me thanks.


----------



## RO-BC

how much for some 13 inch kandi magenta spokes gold nipps and magenta knockoff i wanna put a gold rollerz only chip on the knockoff


----------



## HB WIRES

760


----------



## mr84caprice

> _Originally posted by slowandlow_@Sep 19 2009, 11:21 AM~15126682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need those same ones in 13x7 to Seattle and how much shipped with two bar Zentith style K/O
> how much for a set of 14x6 and 14x7 shipped to vancouver, b.c. canada
> 
> -chrome lip
> -chrome nipples
> -blue spokes
> -all hardware
> 
> its for a 1986 Cutlass
> 
> thx
> *


----------



## el_mazatleco

need 1 white adapter and 2 two wing knockoffs to 85353


----------



## SEAZ01

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for them pm


----------



## mosthatedcc2

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Oct 14 2009, 08:30 PM~15358903
> *can you make it any color you want with crome?
> *


well how about 13x7 MONEY GREEN and GOLD or crome to MPLS, MN 55412


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by SACRIDAH64_@Oct 15 2009, 04:28 PM~15367352
> *need a set of 13x7 reverse everything powdercoated except nipples and knockoffs
> can u match this color?  shipped to sac, 95670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: *..dam....that's a nice '4......*


----------



## La mas Firme

id like to check out your red rims if you still have them thank you


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

How much for Kandy Rootbeer 13x7, everything but the spokes?


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 01:18 AM~10817022
> *13/7  REV  425.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like this in rootbeer


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Nov 3 2009, 05:20 AM~15546622
> *Like this in rootbeer
> *


640 shipped


----------



## mr84caprice

> _Originally posted by maceo_@Oct 8 2009, 09:32 PM~15308433
> *How much for these in 14x7?
> *


I want those in a blue 13/7 how much shipped to Seattle,WA


----------



## kris

I ordered and paid some for some rims September 26, 2009. I have been trying to get of a hold of you to see what the status on my rims is. I have e-mailed you several times have'nt had any response. Called a few times no answer. I'm not trying to rush anything or anyone. All I want is to know whats going on if they are finished if not when or if they have been shipped. If they have been shipped can I have the tracking number. Thank you I would greatly apprecite it.


----------



## HB WIRES

you are the last person i have dealed with ,, they made a mess up twice, rassberry . its brandy wine wires wheels


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Feb 5 2009, 12:04 PM~12915069-->
> 
> 
> 
> candy blue???  i  got blue centers  in stock,  and  blue dish/spokes  this is candy blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-homeboyz_@Jun 4 2009, 11:28 PM~14100982
> *THATS  BLUE SPOKES/RIMM  590 SHIPPED..  NO ACCS..
> *



Do you still have these in stock Keith? The all blue ones???


----------



## HB WIRES

no way


----------



## monalb

14/7 CHROME PM ME TO 33139


----------



## lylorly

Any lime green 13s?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 9 2009, 05:10 PM~15611696
> *Any lime green 13s?
> *


hummmm one set


----------



## monalb

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Nov 8 2009, 08:46 PM~15602316
> *14/7 CHROME PM ME TO 33139
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HB WIRES

390 shipped


----------



## monalb

good price


----------



## HIPPO

AY HOMES CAN U MAKE SUM RIMS LIKE THIS 
14x7 twisted 100 spoke rims








BUT INSTEAD OF THE BLUE MAKE IT GOLD HOMES


----------



## BIGGDADDYCADDY93

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:11 PM~10816976
> *OFFERS  BEING  TAKEN  ON THESE  WHEELS,  THEY ARE  ALL 4  WHEELS  BUILT
> 
> these  are now  soldddddddddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soldddddddddd
> *




man i just called you from the (940) area code an i was wanting a set of 14'z with the green spokes with gold nipples with crhome lips


----------



## BIGGDADDYCADDY93

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:11 PM~10816976
> *OFFERS  BEING  TAKEN  ON THESE  WHEELS,  THEY ARE  ALL 4  WHEELS  BUILT
> 
> these  are now  soldddddddddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soldddddddddd
> *




man i just called you from the (940) area code an i was wanting a set of 14'z with the green spokes with gold nipples with crhome lips. 


how much shipped to texas ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIGGDADDYCADDY93_@Nov 17 2009, 06:30 PM~15695506
> *man i just called you from the (940) area code an i was wanting a set of 14'z with the green spokes with gold nipples with crhome lips.
> how much shipped to texas ?
> *


790shipped thats gold nipples/hub/koffs with green spokes


----------



## AM Express

what you got on sale


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Nov 18 2009, 11:49 AM~15703507
> *what you got on sale
> *


POSTED


----------



## AM Express

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 18 2009, 02:53 PM~15704140
> *POSTED
> *


 posted were


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Nov 18 2009, 03:17 PM~15705389
> *posted were
> *


rimms what color you lookin for


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 18 2009, 04:38 PM~15706300
> *rimms  what color you lookin for
> *


Post up all the Blue ones you have in stock.


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 5 2009, 12:04 PM~12915069
> *
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any of these in stock? And how much?


----------



## AM Express

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 18 2009, 06:38 PM~15706300
> *rimms  what color you lookin for
> *


purlpe


----------



## TOOF DEVILLE

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:11 PM~10816976
> *OFFERS  BEING  TAKEN  ON THESE  WHEELS,  THEY ARE  ALL 4  WHEELS  BUILT
> 
> these  are now  soldddddddddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soldddddddddd
> *


ttt


----------



## laid back in a lac

how much for 13x7 rev with yellow spokes and how much for some yellow dishies and hub with everthing else crome and those are also 13x7 get back at me


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Nov 18 2009, 09:27 PM~15709678
> *purlpe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


candy puple dish lite puple spokes 680 shipped those are baddass


----------



## WestsideRider

Hey Keith, how much for some exactly like these13x7 without tires shipped to 84403?


----------



## HB WIRES

740 everything but the nipples


----------



## monalb

how much for this in 14x7 to 33139


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Nov 23 2009, 12:36 AM~15750984
> *how much for this in 14x7 to 33139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1100


----------



## cpagan

On a 94 cadi fleetwood brougham do i have to run 13x7 in the front and 13x5 in the rear so they won't rub? Also i need a price on a set of 13's for that car in black dish and chrome spokes, hub, and spiners to 33634. Thanks


----------



## lethaljoe

> _Originally posted by cpagan_@Nov 23 2009, 02:21 PM~15756062
> *On a 94 cadi fleetwood brougham do i have to run 13x7 in the front and 13x5 in the rear so they won't rub? Also i need a price on a set of 13's for that car in black dish and chrome spokes, hub, and spiners to 33634. Thanks
> *



i run 13x7 all the way around, but when i lay it out all the way it does rub. but i can ride fairly low without rub


----------



## cpagan

Thanks.


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Nov 23 2009, 12:36 AM~15750984
> *how much for this in 14x7 to 33139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_HOW MUCH FOR 5 OF THESE RIMS 13X7 REVERSE, ONLY TURN THE WHITE INTO CANDY PURPLE_


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_ME AGAIN HOW MUCH FOR 5 OF THESE 13X7 REVERSED, I LIKE THE SPOKES, BUT TURN THE WHITE INTO CANDY PURPLE_


----------



## don-don

do you have any center gold with white dish if so how much


----------



## bpzlow70

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:13 AM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these with red and white spokes 13x7 reverse shipped to 50315


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set like this but all the white in black shipped to 93705


----------



## dadysgirl

_HEY BRO, YOU COULD P.M. IF NEED BE._


----------



## mr84caprice

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Nov 3 2009, 05:20 AM~15546622
> *Like this in rootbeer
> *


LIke this in Candy Blue and how much?


----------



## baggedout81

HEY FELLAS HE'S IN JAPAN 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510952


----------



## lylorly

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 10 2009, 04:17 PM~15622604
> *hummmm  one set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to 33012? got money in hand


----------



## lilsmurflt63

was up.i stay in md nd i am interested in ur work.tryna find out how much u will charge 2 do ur custum work on 14inch spokes with these 2 blue colors.if u can plz let me kno wa the total with shipping nd labor.nd how long it will take 2 b done.


----------



## lilsmurflt63

was up.i stay in md nd i am interested in ur work.tryna find out how much u will charge 2 do ur custum work on 14inch spokes with these 2 blue colors.if u can plz let me kno wa the total with shipping nd labor.nd how long it will take 2 b done.


----------



## cbroham

how much for baby blue rims with candy blue spoks
13's ill pick up


----------



## Alexlowrider®Brazil

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Keith, how much for a set of 14x7 like this in magenta?

And how much for just hub and spoke in magenta, everything else chrome.

Shipped to 33166.

Thanx.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Alexlowrider®Brazil_@Dec 4 2009, 09:33 PM~15876499
> *Hey Keith, how much for a set of 14x7 like this in magenta?
> 
> And how much for just hub and spoke in magenta, everything else chrome.
> 
> Shipped to 33166.
> 
> Thanx.
> *


665 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lilsmurflt63_@Dec 3 2009, 03:47 AM~15856305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was up.i stay in md nd i am interested in ur work.tryna find out how much u will charge 2 do ur custum work on 14inch spokes with these 2 blue colors.if u can plz let me kno wa the total with shipping nd labor.nd how long it will take 2 b done.
> *


ya but do something diff then the spokes how about liet baby blue back spoke, hub.. and front row candy blue 660 shiped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 1 2009, 07:30 PM~15838414
> *how much shipped to 33012? got money in hand
> *


650 shipped


----------



## Alexlowrider®Brazil

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 4 2009, 10:10 PM~15876878
> *665 shipped
> *


And what about just hub and spoke in magenta, everything else chrome? 

Thanx.


----------



## bpzlow70

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:13 AM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these with red and white spokes shipped to 50315


----------



## k louie

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are this 13x7 how much shipped 2 79106 texas


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Alexlowrider®Brazil_@Dec 5 2009, 08:59 AM~15879415
> *And what about just hub and spoke in magenta, everything else chrome?
> 
> Thanx.
> *


yes sir


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Dec 5 2009, 03:22 PM~15881925
> *how much for these with red and white spokes shipped to 50315
> *


680 shipped


----------



## 1sikMC

you have any with candy lime green?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 6 2009, 08:22 PM~15892916
> *you have any with candy lime green?
> *


13/7rev


----------



## CUCO-MC

how much for some 14x7 every other long spoke candy blue and every other short spoke candy blue,chrom hum and dish.shipped to 75235


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 7 2009, 12:31 AM~15896006
> *13/7rev
> *


how much and any pics?


----------



## lylorly

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 7 2009, 02:31 AM~15896006
> *13/7rev
> *


pictures of any lime green ones and price


----------



## SEAZ01

> _Originally posted by HIPPO_@Nov 12 2009, 09:43 PM~15650849
> *AY HOMES CAN U MAKE SUM RIMS LIKE THIS
> 14x7 twisted 100 spoke rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT INSTEAD OF THE BLUE MAKE IT GOLD  HOMES
> *


COULD U DO THT IN 13S?? CROME AND GOLD EACH SPOKE AND HOW MUCH


----------



## gremlin bizkit

how much for candy green stokes and the rest chrome, 2 13/7 2 13/6 30114


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 8 2009, 08:06 AM~15910711
> *pictures of any lime green ones and price
> *












650 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by gremlin bizkit_@Dec 8 2009, 07:33 PM~15917922
> *how much for candy green stokes and the rest chrome, 2 13/7 2 13/6 30114
> *


590 shipped


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 4 2009, 11:31 PM~15877064
> *ya but do something diff then the spokes  how about liet baby blue back spoke, hub.. and front row candy blue  660 shiped
> *


nice combo


----------



## lylorly

ok i dont like those lime green ones that you posted. how mch for the whole rim lime green except the spoke and nibs i want that chrome


----------



## HB WIRES

650 rimm/hub shipped


----------



## machine

Lookin for some 13x7 Chrome with a white lip shipped to 34119 Or any deals on all chrome 13's or in any white combo?


----------



## g-ryder

how much for them candy blue dishes in 14"" and shiped to new zealand ill pay up to $1000 pm p.s with k-offs sorry i dontno how to add photo yet


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by g-ryder_@Dec 15 2009, 07:53 AM~15986638
> *how much for them candy blue dishes in 14"" and shiped to new zealand ill pay up to $1000 pm p.s with k-offs sorry i dontno how to add photo yet
> *


sorry dont shipp to new zealand


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Nov 26 2009, 01:39 PM~15790673
> *HOW MUCH FOR 5 OF THESE RIMS 13X7 REVERSE, ONLY TURN THE WHITE INTO CANDY PURPLE, shipped to 93725
> *


quote please


----------



## HOP ..IT PUTOZ

DO U HAVE ANY 13'S ON BLACK ND HOW MUCH WULD IT BE TO SHIP DALTON,GEORGIA ????


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much to miami


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much to miami


----------



## Alexlowrider®Brazil

How much 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 all chrome shipped to 33166?

and 2 13x7 and 2 13x5,5?


----------



## butter

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much? For the white and gold same as in pic shipped to mn? 13x7


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Alexlowrider®Brazil_@Dec 18 2009, 05:04 AM~16018012
> *How much 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 all chrome shipped to 33166?
> 
> and 2 13x7 and 2 13x5,5?
> *


460 shipped


----------



## lylorly

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 14 2009, 01:05 PM~15976985
> *650 rimm/hub shipped
> *


ok just to be correct $650 shipped is the whole rim only thing that's going to be chrome is the spokes and nibs everything else is going lime green correct?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 21 2009, 11:18 AM~16046943
> *ok just to be correct $650 shipped is the whole rim only thing that's going to be chrome is the spokes and nibs everything else is going lime green correct?
> *


yes just the rimms


----------



## lylorly

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:18 AM~10817022
> *13/7  REV  425.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok so there just like these but lime green 650 shipped right? Do you need full payment upfront or half now and half when they are done?


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Dec 15 2009, 10:01 PM~15994638
> *quote please
> *


_HOMEBOYS, WAITING FOR ANSWER_


----------



## caddyrider

just wondering if i can order wheels unassembled, so i can have them engraved. any info would be nice, thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Dec 21 2009, 09:29 PM~16053012
> *HOMEBOYS, WAITING FOR ANSWER
> *


265 per wheel


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 21 2009, 05:10 PM~16050464
> *ok so there just like these but lime green 650 shipped right? Do you need full payment upfront or half now and half when they are done?
> *


full payment,, 650 for the rimms


----------



## caddyrider

> _Originally posted by caddyrider_@Dec 22 2009, 12:04 AM~16054890
> *just wondering if i can order wheels unassembled, so i can have them engraved. any info would be nice, thanks
> *


----------



## lylorly

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 22 2009, 01:31 PM~16058034
> *full payment,, 650 for the rimms
> *


includeds knockoffs right? I don't need adapters


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 22 2009, 04:47 PM~16060834
> *includeds knockoffs right? I don't need adapters
> *


685 incules the koffs


----------



## lylorly

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 22 2009, 09:17 PM~16062362
> *685 incules the koffs
> *


ok cool I will be sending you the payment in 2 weeks thanks


----------



## GROUPEC

WHATZ UP HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 CROSS LACE ZENITH WIRES ALL CHROME
.


----------



## rudey-lolo

Hey there

I am writing from the United Kingdom where wires are near impossible to get at any time!!

I am after a set of all gold 14" x 7" reverse (set of 4 complete with fitting kit etc) to fit a '76 Lincoln towncar....???

How much and would you be able to ship to UK? (or at least advise on how i can best get a set sent here....??)

Thanks in advance


----------



## rudey-lolo

(alt + g)









what you reckon?


----------



## ben d

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these available? If so how much picked up?

And how much for this color combo in 14x7?

And again in 14x7 with chrome nips/spokes? Please pm me with info.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Dec 26 2009, 02:23 AM~16092395
> *Are these available? If so how much picked up?
> 
> And how much for this color combo in 14x7?
> 
> And again in 14x7 with chrome nips/spokes? Please pm me with info.
> *



Hell yea PM me a price for these in 14"s also!


----------



## 432-hardlines

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 13x7 to 79763


----------



## ron48

do you still have the rasberry mix rims for sale?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ron48_@Dec 29 2009, 05:55 PM~16125700
> *do you still have the rasberry mix rims for sale?
> *


yes i do


----------



## ben d

Did you read my post?


----------



## 9fleetwood5

:biggrin: How much for 14x6 but instead of white dark/navy blue but same gold


> _Originally posted by 432-hardlines_@Dec 28 2009, 05:06 PM~16113324
> *how much 13x7 to 79763
> *


----------



## rudey-lolo

hey there... can you help me at all with the above request, i can get them collected by UPS or something....


----------



## ben d

> _Originally posted by rudey-lolo_@Dec 31 2009, 03:13 AM~16142816
> *hey there... can you help me at all with the above request, i can get them collected by UPS or something....
> *



x's 2...


----------



## mr84caprice

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Dec 26 2009, 02:23 AM~16092395
> *Are these available? If so how much picked up?
> 
> And how much for this color combo in 14x7?
> 
> And again in 14x7 with chrome nips/spokes? Please pm me with info.
> *


How much for those in 13x7 but candy blue.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jan 2 2010, 12:37 PM~16161632
> *How much for those in 13x7 but candy blue.
> *


535


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ron48_@Dec 29 2009, 05:55 PM~16125700
> *do you still have the rasberry mix rims for sale?
> *


yes they are for sale


----------



## ben d

> _Originally posted by ben d+Dec 30 2009, 03:24 PM~16135661-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my post?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rudey-lolo_@Dec 31 2009, 03:13 AM~16142816
> *hey there... can you help me at all with the above request, i can get them collected by UPS or something....
> *



You replied to other posts on pricing, but not this guys post or mine ^^^?

Fuck it...im going to envious touch for my wheels.


----------



## sin2clown

how much for kandy green rims and the hub


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Dec 26 2009, 02:23 AM~16092395
> *Are these available? If so how much picked up?
> 
> And how much for this color combo in 14x7?
> 
> And again in 14x7 with chrome nips/spokes? Please pm me with info.
> *


640


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sin2clown_@Jan 3 2010, 09:28 AM~16168863
> *how much for kandy green rims and the hub
> *


530


----------



## regalman85




----------



## BIG ROC

how much for some like these in 100 spokes 14x7, except black hubs


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIG ROC_@Jan 11 2010, 06:09 PM~16258720
> *how much for some like these in 100 spokes 14x7, except black hubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


735 shipped


----------



## BIG ROC

are you guys wheels U.S. made? and do you guys have a warranty?
and how bout these?


----------



## flakedcaddy

yo i am lookin for 2 14/7 and 2 14/6 candy purple dish and spokes send to bc , canada with chrome knock offs how much thnx


----------



## bbaker78634

please send me a price form a set of 14" wires with yellow spokes and everything else chrome. myzip is 78634


----------



## 94LINC

got any 13x7 cream color?


----------



## bigmoe64

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Dec 26 2009, 02:23 AM~16092395
> *Are these available? If so how much picked up?
> 
> And how much for this color combo in 14x7?
> 
> And again in 14x7 with chrome nips/spokes? Please pm me with info.
> *


 you got these still need 2 rims 13x6 and 2 13x7 for my fleet with 2 prong knock offs


----------



## bigmoe64

candy red rims in the beginning of this topic


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jan 17 2010, 06:44 PM~16319304
> *please send me a price form a set of 14" wires with yellow spokes and everything else chrome. myzip is 78634
> *


580 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by flakedcaddy_@Jan 15 2010, 07:17 PM~16304512
> *yo i am lookin for 2 14/7 and 2 14/6  candy purple dish and spokes send to bc , canada with chrome knock offs how much thnx
> *


what part of canada?


----------



## Dred504

Keith... Any candy red 13x7 combos that are ready to go??


----------



## BIG ROC

> _Originally posted by BIG ROC_@Jan 11 2010, 08:29 PM~16260383
> *are you guys wheels U.S. made? and do you guys have a warranty?
> and how bout these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Jan 19 2010, 02:31 PM~16340648
> *Keith... Any candy red 13x7 combos that are ready to go??
> *


yes


----------



## BIG-E 859

What you got in the candy red combo,and how much shipped to Ky 41018 any pics?


----------



## flakedcaddy

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 18 2010, 05:31 PM~16330719
> *what  part of canada?
> *


langley , british colombia , canada


----------



## NICE DREAMS

:biggrin: nice


----------



## mr84caprice

I am looking







for these in 13x7 how much shipped to Seattle,WA 98118


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jan 22 2010, 11:11 AM~16375647
> *I am looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for these in 13x7 how much shipped to Seattle,WA 98118
> *


630


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jan 22 2010, 12:11 PM~16375647
> *I am looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for these in 13x7 how much shipped to Seattle,WA 98118
> *


Man them shit's are FIRE,those the PEPSI blue ones keith??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 23 2010, 06:53 AM~16384178
> *Man them shit's are FIRE,those the PEPSI blue ones keith??
> *


yes


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 19 2010, 05:34 PM~16342264
> *yes
> *


pics of reds?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

NEED SOME 13" CANDY BLUE SPOKE AND LIP SHIPPED TO 79601 ABILENE TEXAS WITH 2 BAR-STRAIGHT K/OFF AND ADAPTORS? ALSO IF U CAN PLEASE POST SOME BLUES U CAN DO BRO. THANKS FOR YOUR TIME


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG-E 859

No reply on the red?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by necluv_@Jan 25 2010, 07:30 PM~16409567
> *No reply on the red?
> *


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set like this but all the white in black shipped to 93705


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYMORE RIMS WITH A CANDY RED?


----------



## BIG-E 859

keith I was talking about the candy ones like in the pic above to Ky 41018


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by necluv_@Jan 27 2010, 04:26 PM~16431569
> *keith I was talking about the candy ones like in the pic above to Ky 41018
> *


680


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS THE TICKET SHIPPED TOO 90745 :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93

yo homieK wat you colors got already put together in 13"?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG-E 859

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 27 2010, 07:40 PM~16432448
> *680
> *


Cool,one question though on the candy red,does this include the adapters,koffs,and hammer


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by necluv_@Jan 27 2010, 07:28 PM~16433764
> *Cool,one question though on the candy red,does this include the adapters,koffs,and hammer
> *


YES IT DOES BUT THE
HAMMER IS 15 MORE, HOW DO YOU WISH TO PAY?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 27 2010, 07:06 PM~16433477
> *yo homieK wat you colors got already put together in 13"??  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT COLOR BLUE AND BLACK


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 27 2010, 06:15 PM~16432820
> *WHATS THE TICKET SHIPPED TOO 90745 :biggrin:
> *


580


----------



## flakedcaddy

no answer on the candy purple dish and spokes with chrome 2 bar shipped to langley , british colombia , canada ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by flakedcaddy_@Jan 28 2010, 05:57 PM~16444164
> *no answer on the candy purple dish and spokes with chrome 2 bar shipped to langley , british colombia , canada ?
> *


790


----------



## flakedcaddy

kill thanx . Is that to my door? And can I mail a paint chip so u can match it .


----------



## AZTEKA 68

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homi i got 400.00 on them wheels.


----------



## mr84caprice

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 22 2010, 02:35 PM~16377515
> *630
> *


Will that price include the k/o's and adapters and hammer or will it be a little more.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by AZTEKA 68_@Jan 29 2010, 10:46 AM~16451110
> *hey homi i got 400.00 on them wheels.
> *


they sold


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by flakedcaddy_@Jan 29 2010, 07:55 AM~16449742
> *kill thanx . Is that to my door? And can I mail a paint chip so u can match it .
> *


sure thing


----------



## yillo

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



do you have this in 15's and for how much


----------



## regalman85

:drama:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 31 2010, 11:37 AM~16468504
> *:drama:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## tlrepresenta

How much are some candy red dish and hub 13x7's shipped to TX 75603.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Feb 1 2010, 09:23 PM~16483421
> *How much are some candy red dish and hub  13x7's shipped to TX 75603.
> *


650


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by AZTEKA 68_@Jan 29 2010, 10:46 AM~16451110
> *hey homi i got 400.00 on them wheels.
> *


THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD, THEY WERE NEW


----------



## tyrellt

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:18 PM~10817022
> *13/7  REV   425.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey do you still have these?If so how much shipped to alabama 35235.
And I only need the rims


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by tyrellt_@Feb 2 2010, 08:49 AM~16487377
> *Hey do you still have these?If so how much shipped to alabama 35235.
> And I only need the rims
> *


I LL CHECK


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 5 2009, 09:36 AM~15568718
> *640 shipped
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## Benny G

How much (shipped) for a set of 2) 13x7 and 2) 13x5.5 orig 58 Impala Glen green colored spokes with chrome rim and hub, or green rim, hub with chrome spokes. pm me Thanks


----------



## Benny G

what is the price for k-offs and adapters with set of rims?


----------



## droppedcaddi

have u ever flaked out the lip and dish of the rim and if u can how much for a set of 13 shipped to 50315


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Feb 7 2010, 03:50 PM~16541305
> *How much (shipped) for a set of 2) 13x7 and 2) 13x5.5 orig 58 Impala Glen green colored spokes with chrome rim and hub, or green rim, hub with chrome spokes. pm me Thanks
> *


480 JUST SPOKES, 520 RIM AND HUB PLUS SHIPPIN


----------



## Benny G

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 7 2010, 07:18 PM~16543160
> *480 JUST SPOKES,  520 RIM AND HUB  PLUS SHIPPIN
> *


What it shipping to Stockton 95206, how much for k-off and adapters.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Feb 8 2010, 08:56 PM~16554281
> *What it shipping to Stockton 95206, how much for k-off and adapters.
> *


530 spokes shipped , 600 rim/hub shipped


----------



## Alexlowrider®Brazil

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:17 PM~10817013
> *13/7 REV  520.00  DOUBLE  POWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much a set 14x7 like this in magenta shiped to 33166?? r u takin paypal?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Alexlowrider®Brazil_@Feb 9 2010, 07:26 AM~16558324
> *How much a set 14x7 like this in magenta shiped to 33166?? r u takin paypal?
> *


690 shipped with paypal


----------



## Ground.Illusion

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Dec 17 2009, 03:17 PM~16011104
> *how much to miami
> *



how much to des moines ig


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Ground.Illusion_@Feb 9 2010, 02:51 PM~16562122
> *how much to des moines ig
> *


WHICH WHEELS??


----------



## sic7impala

*How much for candy red hub & dish to 95307*


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by sic7impala_@Feb 9 2010, 06:14 PM~16564240
> *How much for candy red hub & dish to 95307
> *


570 SHIPPIED


----------



## Ground.Illusion

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 9 2010, 06:48 PM~16563892
> *WHICH WHEELS??
> *




the white and gold with the white and gold spokes the ones on the last page


----------



## ol urk

Say Homeboy since you got all these gangsta ass wheels what you got on your ride. You should be changing them out everyday.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Nov 18 2009, 11:27 PM~15709678
> *purlpe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much 13x7, spokes light purple, dark purple hub/nipples, 2 bar straight knockoff shipped to VA 23086


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 14 2010, 07:57 PM~16612782
> *how much 13x7, spokes light purple, dark purple hub/nipples, 2 bar straight knockoff shipped to VA 23086
> *


790 shiiped


----------



## jcardenas602

how much for some center gold 13x7 wit..chrome dish...gold lip???.. :biggrin: to phx az 85035...thx homie!!


----------



## el beto

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jan 22 2010, 10:11 AM~16375647
> *I am looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for these in 13x7 how much shipped to Seattle,WA 98118
> *


where can i get some wheels like that?


----------



## HB WIRES

right here


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE




----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 15 2010, 05:14 PM~16620638
> *
> *


tommarow ill have a quote


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 15 2010, 08:29 PM~16621385
> *tommarow ill have a quote
> *


You've quoted me on the purple rims for my rag, thanks!

now for my 65 i need to know the price shipped to VA 23086 










chrome dish/chrome straight bar knockoff
gold nipples/gold hub
maroon spokes

Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

865


----------



## lowblackee

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 15 2010, 08:21 PM~16622514
> *865
> *


hey bro. im looking for some 13nsx7 all black, spokes.lip,and just the niples chrome and the hub. to ga 30022... let me know...


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Feb 17 2010, 10:23 AM~16639575
> *hey bro. im looking for  some 13nsx7 all black, spokes.lip,and just the niples chrome and the hub. to ga 30022... let me know...
> *


780 SHIPPED


----------



## TURTLENUTTZ

hey dog, how much for 13x7 black dish, black spokes and black hub with chrome nips wheels only shipped to 87109? and how long does it take once you get payment in full? thx


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by TURTLENUTTZ_@Feb 17 2010, 08:32 PM~16645511
> *hey dog, how much for 13x7 black dish, black spokes and black hub with chrome nips wheels only shipped to 87109? and how long does it take once you get payment in full? thx
> *


PM SEND


----------



## Soultrain

how much for a set of 14x7s with tires all chrome shipped to Maryland 21215


----------



## R8RIVLIFE

How much for two 14x7 and two 14x5.5 with black spokes and black hubs shipped to cd'a idaho 83815.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by R8RIVLIFE_@Feb 19 2010, 11:03 PM~16667967
> *How much for two 14x7 and two 14x5.5 with black spokes and black hubs shipped to cd'a idaho 83815.
> *


there are 14/6 and 14/7 pm send


----------



## Gumbee

Trying to get a quote on 13's with just the dish (and either spoked or nipples in this metallic green). How much with S & H to 94592 up in the North Bay,CA?


----------



## HB WIRES

THESE LOOK LIKE IT


----------



## jachavez22

hey bro iam looking for 13x7 black hub and dish how munch w/adaptors and with out can you let me know thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Feb 21 2010, 10:46 AM~16677714
> *hey bro iam looking for 13x7 black hub and dish how munch w/adaptors  and with out can you let me know thanks
> *


510 WITH ADTERS


----------



## Gumbee

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 8 2009, 09:38 PM~15918751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 650 shipped
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Gumbee_@Feb 21 2010, 07:43 PM~16681712
> *
> *


YES I GOT THOSE


----------



## Gumbee

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 21 2010, 08:58 PM~16681945
> *YES I GOT THOSE
> *


Like those but a metallic green instead of the lime, painted the exact same way. with the 3 prong Koffs and adapters. How much now to 94591.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Gumbee_@Feb 23 2010, 12:04 AM~16696845
> *Like those but a metallic green instead of the lime, painted the exact same way. with the 3 prong Koffs and adapters. How much now to 94591.
> *


pm send


----------



## $moneymaker$

how much for a set of 13x7 juz gold nipples and hub ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 23 2010, 05:05 PM~16703159
> *how much for a set of 13x7 juz  gold nipples and hub ?
> *


480 plus shippin


----------



## FPEREZII

How much for a set of chrome hubs without holes for spokes? Just want to cover my adapters at the shows. PM me a price thanks.


----------



## Gente87

Hey carnal how much for a set of 13x7s with green white and red spokes


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Gente87_@Feb 27 2010, 09:19 PM~16745955
> *Hey carnal how much for a set of 13x7s with green white and red spokes
> *


450


----------



## lowridincalivato

price on some 14x6 standard all chrome w/smooth chrome hex knock off and adapters for an 03 deville to be picked up in 909, and would these have to be special ordered ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 28 2010, 02:17 PM~16750805
> *price on some 14x6 standard all chrome w/smooth chrome hex knock off and adapters for an 03 deville  to be picked up in 909, and would these have to be special ordered ?
> *


345.00 pick up


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

!'M DO!NG A P!TTSBURGH STEELERS SCHEME ON A 1963 !MPALA ! NEED SOMETH!NG !N BLACC AND YELLOW. DO YOU HAVE MORE P!CS.


----------



## 8cutdog6

WAS THE PRIZE ON THIS 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE TO TX


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@Mar 3 2010, 10:11 PM~16790676
> *!'M DO!NG A P!TTSBURGH STEELERS SCHEME ON A 1963 !MPALA ! NEED SOMETH!NG !N BLACC AND YELLOW. DO YOU HAVE MORE P!CS.
> *


SORRY I DONT HAVE ANY FOTOS OF THAT :cheesy:


----------



## HB WIRES

> 430 :0 :0


----------



## heck85

you got any green centers 13 x 7?????????? everything else chrome let me know...........................


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by heck85_@Mar 7 2010, 02:22 AM~16818217
> *you got any green centers 13 x 7?????????? everything else chrome let me know...........................
> *


YES WE 389 PLUS SHIPPIN


----------



## heck85

how much shipped to 95076???????cali


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by heck85_@Mar 7 2010, 02:07 PM~16820649
> *how much shipped to 95076???????cali
> *


469 shiped


----------



## Cadillac_kid91

how much for the black ones with the checkers in 14's? shipped to bakersfield ca, 93313


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_kid91_@Mar 8 2010, 07:17 PM~16831966
> *how much for the black ones with the checkers in 14's? shipped to bakersfield ca, 93313
> *


dont have them anymore


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:20 AM~10817029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solddddddddddd
> *


how much for these but instead of the orange i won't that peace chrome n 13'


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Mar 9 2010, 02:17 PM~16840467
> *how much for these but instead of the orange i won't that peace chrome n 13'
> *


just blk dish??


----------



## brn2ridelo

1 13X7 ALL BLACK DISH


----------



## 84 BLAZER

U got anything with a silver dish\hub brandy wine spokes chrome nipps 13x7


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 10 2010, 10:23 PM~16856439
> *U got anything with a silver dish\hub brandy wine spokes chrome nipps
> *


nope


----------



## 1980lincoln

how much for some 13x7 rev chrome with off white colored nipples and hub shipped to 77520


----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 10 2010, 10:28 PM~16856513
> *nope
> *


Anything that'll match my avi


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 10 2010, 10:30 PM~16856546
> *Anything that'll match my avi
> *


i can have them built??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Mar 10 2010, 10:30 PM~16856539
> *how much for some 13x7 rev chrome with off white colored nipples and hub shipped to 77520
> *


pm send


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 10 2010, 09:40 PM~16855930
> *1 13X7 ALL BLACK DISH
> *


225


----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 10 2010, 10:23 PM~16856439
> *U got anything with a silver dish\hub brandy wine spokes chrome nipps 13x7
> *


U cab have these built?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 10 2010, 10:44 PM~16856705
> *U cab have these built?
> *


2-3 weeks


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:15 AM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats a price on these except where the white is i want black and instead of gold i want chrome shipped to 70037


----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 11 2010, 08:08 AM~16858830
> *2-3 weeks
> *


Price plz thnx


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 9 2010, 08:34 PM~16843053
> *just blk dish??
> *


no black i mean instead of orange


----------



## Ethan61

13x7 Rev 100 spoke. Black nipples and laces. Chrome rim Chrome hub and Chrome knock off. Knock off, adapter and tool extra??
-
Do you have in stock? or do you have to make/order??

I'm in Southern Cal. Can I stop by your shop to drop off a deposit or do i need to pay in full??

Cost out the door for rims and acc. 
Thanks for you time.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Mar 11 2010, 11:28 PM~16866994
> *13x7 Rev 100 spoke. Black nipples and laces. Chrome rim Chrome hub and Chrome knock off. Knock off, adapter and tool extra??
> -
> Do you have in stock? or do you have to make/order??
> 
> I'm in Southern Cal. Can I stop by your shop to drop off a deposit or do i need to pay in full??
> 
> Cost out the door for rims and acc.
> Thanks for you time.
> *


NOTHING IS IN STOCK AT THE MOMENT, YES WHEELS ARE MADE TO ORDER


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Jun 7 2008, 12:15 AM~10817003-->
> 
> 
> 
> still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Mar 11 2010, 04:03 PM~16861975
> *whats a price on these except where the white is i want black and instead of gold i want chrome shipped to 70037
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

CAN MAKE THOSE NOW


----------



## Ethan61

Okay, how much and what's lead time

thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Mar 12 2010, 11:54 AM~16870899
> *Okay, how much and what's lead time
> 
> thanks
> *


3wweeeks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Mar 11 2010, 11:28 PM~16866994
> *13x7 Rev 100 spoke. Black nipples and laces. Chrome rim Chrome hub and Chrome knock off. Knock off, adapter and tool extra??
> -
> Do you have in stock? or do you have to make/order??
> 
> I'm in Southern Cal. Can I stop by your shop to drop off a deposit or do i need to pay in full??
> 
> Cost out the door for rims and acc.
> Thanks for you time.
> *


595


----------



## rook

Keith, Do you have any pics of a 13 White dish and hub, chrome spokes??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rook_@Mar 12 2010, 07:02 PM~16874644
> *Keith, Do you have any pics of a 13 White dish and hub, chrome spokes??
> *


it has the spokes


----------



## rook

Wow! Thats a lot of white!! hahaha How much for a set of 13x7 Just the dish and hub, chrome spokes shipped to 12203 with adapters and a 2 prong recessed knockoff? Thanks keith And u cant put tires on them for me neither huh? Dont trust these NY kats putting them on...


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rook_@Mar 12 2010, 08:07 PM~16875377
> *Wow! Thats a lot of white!! hahaha How much for a set of 13x7 Just the dish and hub, chrome spokes shipped to 12203 with adapters and a 2 prong recessed knockoff? Thanks keith  And u cant put tires on them for me neither huh? Dont trust these NY kats putting them on...
> *


685 shipped , sorry dont have tires, at a good price,, maybe soon


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Mar 12 2010, 12:54 PM~16870334
> *
> *


any price on these


----------



## rook

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 12 2010, 09:18 PM~16875531
> *685 shipped , sorry dont have tires, at a good price,, maybe soon
> *


Ok thats fine. So what do i do? Just send you a money order or paypal with what i want? Or you gonna remember? And about how long does it take to get them?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rook_@Mar 12 2010, 08:38 PM~16875760
> *Ok thats fine. So what do i do? Just send you a money order or paypal with what i want? Or you gonna remember? And about how long does it take to get them?
> *


 money order is fine postoffice is better/ paypal is kool add your 20 , its takes 3weeks till your see them


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:20 AM~10817029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solddddddddddd
> *


Can you make something like this again. i think I will paint my car around this. I want 13's shipped 70037


----------



## NastyRedz

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jun 15 2008, 08:17 AM~10872786
> *whats the color of this too
> *


Those match my cars color :wow:


----------



## MudMoccasin

I have never owned 100 spoke rims before although I have always wanted to and I heard that you do excellent work. 
Anyway, I would like to know if you could do a set of rims like in the below photo (except with a black dish) in 15 x 8 and in reverse (deep dish effect) off set. Also include adapters and knock offs. 
They are for a 1997 Isuzu Rodeo (see stats on this page: http://www.discountedwheelwarehouse.com/Is..._Reference.cfm) and I have no clue what would be the proper dimensions (i.e. lug hubs, ect.) for my SUV and if you could tell me what all I need in terms of having a problem free ride with the requested rims, let me know. Also if there are any do's and don't's of 100 spokes, let me know as well. Sorry for the multitude of questions, I am new to spokes and the wheel shops in my area are clueless. 
Tell me how much you need from me (Being shipped to 38125) and I'll try my utmost to get back with you ASAP. 
Thanks in advance and much respect.



> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 29 2009, 01:24 PM~14919971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Mar 14 2010, 06:29 AM~16885536
> *Can you make something like this again. i think I will paint my car around this. I want 13's shipped 70037
> *


just spokes???


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 14 2010, 03:50 PM~16887667
> *just spokes???
> *


spinners also. I like the chevy bow tie ones if you can get them.


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 21 2010, 09:06 AM~16677191
> *THESE LOOK LIKE IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these chrome and blk and all chrome :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Mar 14 2010, 06:22 PM~16889311
> *spinners also. I like the chevy bow tie ones if you can get them.
> *


yes i can


----------



## BIGJOE77C10

got any 15X7


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@Mar 16 2010, 10:48 AM~16906250
> *got any 15X7
> *


yes pm send


----------



## Schimel750

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still for sale? shipped to 37416?? also price with white done in purple instead


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 16 2010, 03:00 PM~16908351
> *still for sale? shipped to 37416?? also price with white done in purple instead
> *


sorry sold pm send


----------



## PFLATERO

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:11 PM~10816976
> *OFFERS  BEING  TAKEN  ON THESE  WHEELS,  THEY ARE  ALL 4  WHEELS  BUILT
> 
> these  are now  soldddddddddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soldddddddddd
> *


HOW MUCH FOR 5SET SHIPPED 13X7 77429???? hno:


----------



## HB WIRES

875 plus shippin


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 14 2010, 08:50 PM~16889625
> *yes i can
> *


ok so whats the price and the spinner will be the same color orange you have on there.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Mar 21 2010, 09:58 PM~16957485
> *ok so whats the price and the spinner will be the same color orange you have on there.
> *


yes it will , what do you want??


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 22 2010, 12:55 AM~16958193
> *yes it will  , what do you want??
> *


just like the picture i showed you already


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:20 AM~10817029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solddddddddddd
> *


this one


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Mar 22 2010, 10:09 AM~16961378
> *this one
> *


680 shippied


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

do u have any 13x7 rev with gold nipples, dark cherry spokes, chrome lip and gold knock off pm price plz


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:18 AM~10817022
> *13/7  REV  425.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


need some just like this in med blue 13 x 7 chevy impala 5 lug hex knock off shipped to 70094 new orleans pm me a price ,paypal ready


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Mar 22 2010, 07:53 PM~16967096
> *need some just like this in med blue 13 x 7  chevy impala 5 lug hex knock off shipped to 70094 new orleans pm me a price ,paypal ready
> *


640 shippied


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Mar 22 2010, 07:09 PM~16966457
> *do u have any 13x7 rev with gold nipples, dark cherry spokes, chrome lip and gold knock off pm price plz
> *


885 shipped


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 22 2010, 12:29 PM~16961562
> *680 shippied
> *


is that w/ tires


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Mar 23 2010, 07:11 AM~16971644
> *is that w/ tires
> *


i dont sell tires


----------



## juangotti

chrome wheels red spokes.. 76111


----------



## outlawcrewcab

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:13 AM~10816990
> *13/7 REV  520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What can you do like this but with gold instead of chrome? have any pics of something like that?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2010, 11:33 AM~16973991
> *chrome wheels red spokes.. 76111
> *


399


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 23 2010, 11:21 AM~16972655
> *i dont sell tires
> *


k and that is w/ the bow tie spinners n black


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Mar 24 2010, 02:57 PM~16988253
> *k and that is w/ the bow tie spinners n black
> *


ADD 70


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 23 2010, 11:37 PM~16981256
> *399
> *


shipped?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 02:06 AM~17005429
> *shipped?
> *


90 BUCKS


----------



## jose510ss

how much forsome of these 13/7 shipped to 94577


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Mar 26 2010, 09:48 PM~17013523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much forsome of these 13/7 shipped to 94577
> *


585 shipped


----------



## outlawcrewcab

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Mar 23 2010, 10:25 PM~16980046
> *What can you do like this but with gold instead of chrome?  have any pics of something like that?
> *


No Red and Gold wheels?


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 26 2010, 10:17 PM~17013804
> *585 shipped
> *


all 4?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Mar 27 2010, 11:46 AM~17016941
> *all 4?
> *


yes all 4 rimms thats it


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09

can u do any color on the rims pm me asap im very interisted in getting some done .....


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Mar 29 2010, 03:02 PM~17035267
> *can u do any color on the rims pm me asap im very interisted in getting some done .....
> *


most likey what color??


----------



## VALOR

how much 4 dark green spoks and the rest all chrome.? :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Valor C.C._@Mar 29 2010, 05:50 PM~17036856
> *how much 4 dark green spoks and the rest all chrome.? :biggrin:
> *


399.99


----------



## VALOR

i will be getting with you soon homeboy..im from G.P. tx,75050


----------



## VALOR

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 29 2010, 06:16 PM~17037125
> *399.99
> *


 :cheesy: i will be getting with you soon on thim green spokes.im from G.P.tx,75050


----------



## outlawcrewcab

Damn i have asked 2 times in post about wheels AND sent a PM guess That shows what kind of customer service you will get also


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Mar 29 2010, 07:53 PM~17038291
> *Damn i have asked 2 times in post about wheels AND sent a PM  guess That shows what kind of customer service you will get also
> *


i didbt get a pm


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Mar 27 2010, 09:38 AM~17016218
> *No Red and Gold wheels?
> *


lots of photos in the wheels sec


----------



## outlawcrewcab

I am looking for gold hub gold nipples and front spokes red rear spokes gold chrome hoop


----------



## outlawcrewcab

like this but with gold hub 
price on 13x7 and 14x7 please


----------



## VALOR

:thumbsup: a homeboyz wats up im from dallas tx,as u can see this is my 96 tahoe with the 14x7 green spoke wire wheels.Its lifted now with a three pump set up.I had screwd up my old set of wheels and got read of them..can u give me a full quot on the wheels with the 2 prong knock off with shiping and handling and how to get a hold of u when i am ready..thanks man..


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Mar 30 2010, 08:46 AM~17042989
> *like this but with gold hub
> price on 13x7  and 14x7 please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


590


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Valor C.C._@Mar 30 2010, 12:29 PM~17044860
> *:thumbsup: a homeboyz wats up im from dallas tx,as u can see this is my 96 tahoe with the 14x7 green spoke wire wheels.Its lifted now with a three pump set up.I had screwd up my old set of wheels and got read of them..can u give me a full quot on the wheels with the 2 prong knock off with shiping and handling and how to get a hold of u when i am ready..thanks man..
> *


459 plus shippin 909-6099813


----------



## azteclords830

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 7 2008, 12:14 AM~10816995
> *solddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for some 13x7 like this but 5rims? shipped to Eagle Pass, Tx 78852


----------



## God's Son2

how much are the 72 spoke chinas, Keith?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 1 2010, 07:55 PM~17070704
> *how much are the 72 spoke chinas, Keith?
> *


669 brother


----------



## Luxury88

Lookin to get a quote on some 13x7 , blue ( almost like a pepsi can blue) blue rim , blue hub , chrome spokes!! Thanks let me know what you can do! Thanks


----------



## PFLATERO

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:11 PM~10816976
> *OFFERS  BEING  TAKEN  ON THESE  WHEELS,  THEY ARE  ALL 4  WHEELS  BUILT
> 
> these  are now  soldddddddddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soldddddddddd
> *


HEY HOMIE DO YOU THINK CAN MAKE ONE MORE SET LIKE THOSE RIGHT HERE????????HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 5 RIMS?????


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Luxury88_@Apr 2 2010, 10:00 PM~17082159
> *Lookin to get a quote on some 13x7  , blue ( almost like a pepsi can blue) blue rim , blue hub , chrome spokes!! Thanks let me know what you can do! Thanks
> *


575 plus shippin


----------



## cbroham

KETH NEED A SET OF 13 CANDY BLUE SPOKES PASADENA CA


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by cbroham_@Apr 4 2010, 02:36 PM~17093886
> *KETH NEED A SET OF 13 CANDY BLUE SPOKES PASADENA CA
> *


13/7 3-4 weeks


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

how much for some triple golds? 15x7 rev....also what shades of burgundy do you have..maybe a black cherry? thanx


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Apr 7 2010, 10:16 PM~17130438
> *how much for some triple golds? 15x7 rev....also what shades of burgundy do you have..maybe a black cherry? thanx
> *


yes we have many burgundys


----------



## bobis x3

How much for a set of 13x7, gold hub,dish,nips,and k-offs.
Candy rootbeer spokes. Shippd to Dallas tx75243?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bobis x3_@Apr 8 2010, 08:03 AM~17132799
> *How much for a set of 13x7, gold hub,dish,nips,and k-offs.
> Candy rootbeer spokes. Shippd to Dallas tx75243?
> *


1175


----------



## Mike_e

13x7 all chome with candy red spokes and red hub shipped to nor cal 94578


----------



## Mike_e

13x7 all chome with candy red spokes and red hub shipped to nor cal 94578

or same style but green price plz


----------



## ski187ttle

need a price, 13s black spokes, black rim, nipples and hub chrome.. shipped to 40509


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ski187ttle_@Apr 10 2010, 01:27 PM~17153020
> *need a price, 13s black spokes, black rim, nipples and hub chrome.. shipped to 40509
> *


720 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 10 2010, 11:52 AM~17152643
> *13x7 all chome with candy red spokes and red hub shipped to nor cal 94578
> 
> or same style but green price plz
> *


500 shipied


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

i live near Riverside... can i pickup? if not how much for 15x7 rev. black cherry rim and spokes on chrome? 92223 beaumont CA


----------



## ski187ttle

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 10 2010, 05:10 PM~17154193
> *720 shipped
> *


is that just the wheels or everything?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ski187ttle_@Apr 11 2010, 06:14 AM~17158351
> *is that just the wheels or everything?
> *


adters, koffs


----------



## ski187ttle

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 11 2010, 09:21 AM~17159004
> *adters, koffs
> *


how long will they take to get after payment is received?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ski187ttle_@Apr 11 2010, 05:10 PM~17161632
> *how long will they take to get after payment is received?
> *


2-3 weeks


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10816995
> *solddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 this color same style in crosslaced how much shipped 80223


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

> yes we have many burgundys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these 15x7 rev?


----------



## low4lifeluis

i need a price on 13"5.5 rear 13"7 fronts black spoke ,black nip, shipped temperance mi 48182


----------



## customcutlass

i need a price for some 13x7 with yellow spokes with aCC IF U HAVE THEM LET ME KNOW


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 12 2010, 05:59 PM~17172315
> *this color same style in  crosslaced how much shipped 80223
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Apr 12 2010, 10:07 PM~17175338
> *i need a price for some 13x7 with yellow spokes  with aCC IF U HAVE THEM LET ME KNOW
> *


i can make them


----------



## kel.ss63

any specials coming on 20x8 reverse wheels?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by kel.ss63_@Apr 13 2010, 02:27 PM~17180823
> *any specials coming on 20x8 reverse wheels?
> *


nope


----------



## kingoflacz

how much for 14x7 72 spokes double dipped all golds to 97211?? & can thay come in cross lace as well?


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

how much for some 15x7 rev.. chrome with black cherry rim and spokes?


----------



## 93brougham

center golds with knockoffs to miami


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 10:18 PM~10817022
> *13/7  REV  425.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


same but in red 13/7 shipped 80223 :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 13 2010, 09:36 PM~17185850
> *same but in red 13/7 shipped 80223 :biggrin:
> *


635 SHIPPIED


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 13 2010, 06:51 PM~17183693
> *center golds with knockoffs to miami
> *


630 SHIPPED


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

how much for these 15x7 rev?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Apr 14 2010, 06:51 AM~17188222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these 15x7 rev?
> *


660


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 14 2010, 11:18 AM~17190519
> *660
> *


alright thanx...can u get those spinners? 3 prong smooth?


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

and how bout a price for all chrome with the spokes black cherry?


----------



## VICS'79

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2008, 11:12 PM~10816981
> *14/7 R    540.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THESE BUT IN 13X7  CLOSE COLOR TO THAT NEW SKY BLUE COLOR ON TOYO CAMERY :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 14 2010, 06:42 AM~17188167
> *635 SHIPPIED
> *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

all gold 24k gold 13s, 5 wheels del to 77503?


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@Mar 4 2010, 12:11 AM~16790676
> *!'M DO!NG A P!TTSBURGH STEELERS SCHEME ON A 1963 !MPALA ! NEED SOMETH!NG !N BLACC AND YELLOW. DO YOU HAVE MORE P!CS.
> *


Big Steelers fan here. I'd like to see pics of that ride when it's done.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 15 2010, 11:18 AM~17201816
> *all gold  24k gold 13s, 5 wheels del to 77503?
> *


1295 plus shippen


----------



## blackonblack64

white dish and hub 13x7 every thing else chrome .... shipped 33173 miami


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Apr 20 2010, 11:53 AM~17248318
> *white dish and hub 13x7  every thing else chrome .... shipped 33173 miami
> *


690 shipped


----------



## SnakeShit

13X7 black dish and hub, copper powdercoat everything else with adapter knockoff and hammer shipped to 28310


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Apr 20 2010, 10:50 PM~17255645
> *13X7 black dish and hub, copper powdercoat everything else with adapter knockoff and hammer shipped to 28310
> *


940


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

bro how mach for 13X7 black dish chrome nips and chrome spokes black hub with knock off and adapters and hammer
ship to 89701


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 21 2010, 04:45 PM~17262352
> *bro how mach for 13X7 black dish chrome nips and chrome spokes black hub with knock off and adapters and hammer
> ship to 89701
> *


pm send


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 18 2010, 08:58 PM~17232439
> *Big Steelers fan here.  I'd like to see pics of that ride when it's done.
> *


*X2* :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

how bout all chrome 14x6 with 2 bar spinners shipped to 40299?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Apr 24 2010, 12:14 PM~17289235
> *how bout all chrome 14x6 with 2 bar spinners shipped to 40299?
> *


I DONT KNOW OF ANYONE WHO HAS THEM


----------



## frknlo87

how much for everything gold but the dish with 2 bar with chip cutout shipped to 96797?


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

so how much for some 15x7 rev.. all chrome..picked up?


----------



## HB WIRES

350


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by el beto_@Feb 15 2010, 01:51 PM~16619203
> *where can i get some wheels like that?
> *


R these oriental blue? W/ ko, adapter, n tool...SHipped to 76549


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 27 2010, 09:59 AM~17317480
> *R these oriental blue? W/ ko, adapter, n tool...SHipped to 76549
> *


Can you PM me the price..


----------



## TCaddy

13x7 and 14x7 all chrome shipped to calgary alberta.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Apr 28 2010, 01:06 AM~17327299
> *13x7 and 14x7 all chrome shipped to calgary alberta.
> *


490


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 27 2010, 10:01 AM~17317502
> *Can you PM me the price..
> *


THERES SOME ON SALE


----------



## kevinking

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 28 2010, 06:54 AM~17328128
> *THERES SOME ON SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking 4 sum 13z just the wheels in a silver and red, do you have any in those 2 colors an how much, thanks


----------



## [email protected]

How much would it be for 2 14x7's and a 2 14x6's? ,Looking for the hub and the dish in black and the rest chrome, the dish like these blue one's, but in black,shipped to 02121.

-THANKS! 








http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/1Picture%201046.jpg


----------



## TCaddy

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 28 2010, 06:51 AM~17328117
> *490
> *


That's. 490 shipped for each set?


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 28 2010, 07:54 AM~17328128
> *THERES SOME ON SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED THOSE WHATS THE PRICE SHIPPED TO N.M 87107?


----------



## HM WREKN82

ANY ORANGE RIMS, LOOKING FOR 13X7 REVEARSE. Ds,or ZENITHS.


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

w/ ko's and adaps?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

HEY KIETH, NOW YOUR GONNA IGNORE MY PMS, WHAT THE HELL MAN, I JUST WANT MY MONEY BACK, ITS BEEN OVER A MONTH AND A HALF AND I STILL HAVENT GOT MY RIMS. JUST SEND ME MY $560 BACK AND WE'LL BE GOOD. THIS IS GETTING RIDICULOUS, I HAVE BOUGHT 3 SETS OF RIMS FROM YOU AND HAVE NEVER DEALT WITH THIS KINDA CUSTOMER SERVICE IN THE PAST. TRUST ME, I WONT BE DEALING WITH IT ANYMORE EITHER. SEND MY MONEY TO [email protected] I AM TIRED OF THE DIFFERENT EXCUSES AND NOW IGNORED PM'S.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2010, 07:30 PM~17355529
> *HEY KIETH, NOW YOUR GONNA IGNORE MY PMS, WHAT THE HELL MAN, I JUST WANT MY MONEY BACK, ITS BEEN OVER A MONTH AND A HALF AND I STILL HAVENT GOT MY RIMS.  JUST SEND ME MY $560 BACK AND WE'LL BE GOOD.  THIS IS GETTING RIDICULOUS, I HAVE BOUGHT 3 SETS OF RIMS FROM YOU AND HAVE NEVER DEALT WITH THIS KINDA CUSTOMER SERVICE IN THE PAST.  TRUST ME, I WONT BE DEALING WITH IT ANYMORE EITHER.  SEND MY MONEY TO [email protected]  I AM TIRED OF THE DIFFERENT EXCUSES AND NOW IGNORED PM'S.
> *


they been shippied chad, i told the powder came in last week, the spokes were pick fri, they were built wedsday yes i told you 4 weeks , but its was 6weeks ,,and you acted like am burning you......im sorry


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 28 2010, 08:54 AM~17328128
> *THERES SOME ON SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these in 13s shipped to 67206 with ko's an adapters


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 30 2010, 11:53 PM~17356693
> *they been shippied chad,  i told the powder came in last week, the spokes were pick fri, they were built wedsday  yes i told you 4 weeks , but its was 6weeks ,,and you acted like am burning you......im sorry
> *


If they were shipped than its cool and its settled. Never said u were burning me either. But u never said it was gonna take OVER six weeks to get a set of wheels. Had u said that from the start I would have went elsewhere. I knew that posting in here would get a response from u. U got the point where u started ignoring my pm's. What am I or anyone supposed to think.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2010, 11:02 PM~17357152
> *If they were shipped than its cool and its settled. Never said u were burning me either. But u never said it was gonna take OVER six weeks to get a set of wheels. Had u said that from the start I would have went elsewhere. I knew that posting in here would get a response from u. U got the point where u started ignoring my pm's. What am I or anyone supposed to think.
> *


i was gone for 3 days!!!VERY PERSONAL..... IM REALLY SORRY.. BUT THERE SHIPPED


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Apr 30 2010, 11:00 PM~17357137
> *how much for these in 13s shipped to 67206 with ko's an adapters
> *


675 SHIPPED


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 29 2010, 04:05 AM~17338133
> *How much would it be for 2 14x7's and a 2 14x6's? ,Looking for the hub and the dish in black and the rest chrome, the dish like these blue one's, but in black,shipped to 02121.
> 
> -THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/1Picture%201046.jpg
> *



ANYBODY?


----------



## HB WIRES

No 14/6. For 2weeks


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 1 2010, 01:47 PM~17359799
> *No 14/6. For 2weeks
> *


  im liking those golds in that display pic


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@May 1 2010, 03:31 PM~17360825
> * im liking those golds in that display pic
> *


ive got a set 14/7 rev for sale


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 2 2010, 10:31 AM~17364627
> *ive got a set 14/7 rev for sale
> *


  already ordered a set of gold 13's off you


----------



## c dogg

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 28 2010, 06:54 AM~17328128
> *THERES SOME ON SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these in 13x7 with black instead of blue shipped to 89129....thnx


----------



## Mando_64_Esper

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 28 2010, 05:54 AM~17328128
> *THERES SOME ON SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT

HOW CAN I CONTACT YOU?

THANKS.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by c dogg_@May 3 2010, 04:58 PM~17377408
> *How much for these in 13x7 with black instead of blue shipped to 89129....thnx
> *


PM SEND


----------



## vicdeisel




----------



## vicdeisel

i want these candy red ones w/ acc, how much and how fast can i get them, also give me ordering instr., thank you


----------



## vicdeisel

please let me no asap want to orderem by today


----------



## vicdeisel

sorry shipped to 76301


----------



## HB WIRES

730 ??? WHAT SIZE


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 28 2010, 07:54 AM~17328128
> *THERES SOME ON SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for 14x7's but the blue in white and the chrome hub nipples and knockoff in gold? shipped to 60626


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 6 2010, 09:01 AM~17408571
> *How much for 14x7's but the blue in white and the chrome hub nipples and knockoff in gold? shipped to 60626
> *


985


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 6 2010, 10:04 AM~17408586
> *985
> *


  

How about these in 13's?


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

SHOW YOUR READY MADE LINE UP !


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

IN 14X7's


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 6 2010, 09:07 AM~17408611
> *
> 
> How about these in 13's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE 985 SHIPPED USA GOLD


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 6 2010, 11:21 AM~17409209
> *THOSE ARE 985 SHIPPED USA GOLD
> *


  thanks alot
we will keep in touch :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

In need of 13/7 reversed in green,u gonna be making any anytime soon? or just special order? thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

SPEACIL ORDER


----------



## SHY BOY

U HAVE ANY COLOR SAMPLES?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 7 2010, 08:58 AM~17418324
> *U HAVE ANY COLOR SAMPLES?
> *


www.tigerdrylac.com ralcolors what color??


----------



## el beto

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 28 2010, 05:54 AM~17328128
> *THERES SOME ON SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need some 13 x 7 like this but like the color of my car or some close to the color! because the ones on my car dont match the color of my car there 2 light,how much just 5 rims, no adapters no knock offs? to portland, oregon.


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## el beto

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 8 2010, 01:07 AM~17426444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for all 5 of them? but i need the one for the booty kit to be 14x7! how much to portland,oregon?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by el beto_@May 8 2010, 06:50 AM~17426898
> *how much for all 5 of them? but i need the one for the booty kit to be 14x7!  how much to portland,oregon?
> *


700 kool


----------



## mr84caprice

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 28 2010, 06:54 AM~17328128
> *THERES SOME ON SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these in 13x7 shipped to Seattle,Wa with k/off and adapters 2bar straight .


----------



## HB WIRES

660


----------



## [email protected]

Any 14x6 yet?......


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2010, 01:50 PM~17456005
> *Any 14x6 yet?......
> *


YES


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 28 2010, 07:54 AM~17328128
> *THERES SOME ON SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for these just rims ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@May 12 2010, 11:03 PM~17473887
> *How much for these just rims ?
> *


SOLDDD


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 8 2010, 06:07 AM~17426444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set of 2 14x6's and 3 14x7's, just like in this pic but in black?,and shipped to 02121?..........the extra one is for my continental kit...


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2010, 11:41 AM~17478092
> *How much for a set of 2 14x6's and 3 14x7's, just like in this pic but in black?,and shipped to 02121?..........the extra one is for my continental kit...
> *


965 SHIPPED


----------



## richiev64

keith, you got any more blue spoke 14x7? I need some fast!!! and shipped to 76522 Texas


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@May 16 2010, 12:39 PM~17506354
> *keith, you got any more blue spoke 14x7? I need some fast!!! and shipped to 76522 Texas
> *


HOW FAST?? I MAY HAVE SPOKES 540


----------



## richiev64

man i would like them by weekend, Im going home on mid tour pass (15days) tomarrow. and i want to get some rims from you!!!! Can you help out a service member? If so bro, just get them ready for me i will pay as soon as i land in the states, or have my wife pay now!!


----------



## HolyRider

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 20 2008, 07:00 PM~10916844
> *whats the ticket on a set of these? 2-13x7 and 2-13x6 or 2- 14x7 and 2-14x6
> *


who does these checkered rims


----------



## HolyRider

lookin 4 checkered rims anidized red and chrome who has them


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@May 16 2010, 02:29 PM~17506983
> *man i would like them by weekend, Im going home on mid tour pass (15days) tomarrow. and i want to get some rims from you!!!! Can you help out a service member? If so bro, just get them ready for me i will pay as soon as i land in the states, or have my wife pay now!!
> *


ILL CHECK


----------



## richiev64

OK sounds good! I'll be waiting..Thanks.


----------



## Creepinlow86

lookin for black 13x7 checkered lip black spokes asap you goin to be makin more or do i have to special order...if so how much?


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ

5 RIMS- 13X7.... KANDY BRANDY WINE WITH SILVER BASE & FLAKES... BUT WITH GOLD NIPPLES... 

HOW MUCH? SHIPPED TO 94801


THANKS!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@May 19 2010, 07:49 AM~17538665
> *5 RIMS- 13X7.... KANDY BRANDY WINE WITH SILVER BASE & FLAKES...  BUT WITH GOLD NIPPLES...
> 
> HOW MUCH? SHIPPED TO 94801
> THANKS!
> *


YOU NEED 175 RIMM


----------



## MANIACO RIDER

need some 13x7 baby blue center with chrome dish and some leafing and stripe how much ship to 92240 thanks.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 19 2010, 04:58 PM~17543696
> *need some 13x7 baby blue center with chrome dish and some leafing and stripe how much ship to 92240 thanks.
> *


WHAT DO YOU WANT BLUE??


----------



## SJ RIDER

How much 4 13/7 red hub red dish w/chrome lip shipped to 95127 thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@May 22 2010, 10:14 PM~17574538
> *How much 4 13/7 red hub red dish w/chrome lip shipped to 95127 thanks
> *


PM SEND


----------



## SJ RIDER

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 23 2010, 05:27 AM~17575764
> *PM SEND
> *



Waz dat price w/ko n,adapter n hammer? If not price w/ko 2bar zenith style n a hammer. I have adapters


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@May 23 2010, 11:16 AM~17577208
> *Waz dat price w/ko n,adapter n hammer? If not price w/ko 2bar zenith style n a hammer. I have adapters
> *


add 60


----------



## timlemos

How much for all chrome with true blue nipples. 14x7


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by timlemos_@May 27 2010, 02:47 PM~17624094
> *How much for all chrome with true blue nipples. 14x7
> *


550 shipped


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@May 4 2010, 09:50 AM~17387113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need a set of 13s like this just the rims how much shipped to 94545 ill send the money asap


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 31 2010, 12:19 AM~17651484
> *i need a set of 13s like this just the rims how much shipped to 94545 ill send the money asap
> *


675 shipped


----------



## brn2ridelo

you have any k-off sets if so how much shipped to 92225


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 31 2010, 11:31 PM~17661164
> *you have any k-off sets if so how much shipped to 92225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


87 SHIPPED


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 31 2010, 11:33 PM~17661183
> *87 SHIPPED
> *


any style if so can you post some more pics


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 31 2010, 11:44 PM~17661245
> *any style if so can you post some more pics
> *


WERE OUT OF ZENITH


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 1 2010, 06:29 AM~17662214
> *WERE OUT OF ZENITH
> *


Pics of what you do have :0


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 1 2010, 09:45 PM~17670511
> *Pics of what you do have  :0
> *


2 bar and hex the bullets


----------



## SnakeShit

Price on 14X7 Center gold

And 14X7 black dish and hub rest chrome

Both with knockoffs, hammer etc...


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:12 PM~17670831
> *2 bar and hex  the bullets
> *


Any 2 bar Chrome lookin for a new set just don't know what style


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 2 2010, 09:28 AM~17674135
> *Any 2 bar Chrome lookin for a new set just don't know what style
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Jun 2 2010, 08:40 AM~17673729
> *Price on 14X7 Center gold        #(((449 per set
> 
> And 14X7 black dish and hub rest chrome((((( 560
> 
> Both with knockoffs, hammer etc...
> *


----------



## mike661




----------



## lilphill619

How much for 13x7s shipped to 92868? Hub and nipples chrome, everything else candy blue. Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lilphill619_@Jun 3 2010, 02:05 PM~17686807
> *How much for 13x7s shipped to 92868? Hub and nipples chrome, everything else candy blue. Thanks
> *


WERES THAT AT 645


----------



## lilphill619

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 3 2010, 07:07 PM~17689349
> *WERES THAT AT  645
> *


orange county california


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lilphill619_@Jun 4 2010, 10:13 AM~17695313
> *orange county california
> *


645 YOU PICK THEM UP?


----------



## lilphill619

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 4 2010, 04:06 PM~17698079
> *645 YOU PICK THEM UP?
> *


Is it the same price or cheaper if I pick them up and where would I pick them up at? Btw do you have 72 spoke wheels and do colormatching?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lilphill619_@Jun 4 2010, 07:39 PM~17699210
> *Is it the same price or cheaper if I pick them up and where would I pick them up at? Btw do you have 72 spoke wheels and do colormatching?
> *


CORONA HALF WAYS YES WE COLORMATCH


----------



## lilphill619

So it's the same price picked up and shipped?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lilphill619_@Jun 5 2010, 09:16 AM~17702372
> *So it's the same price picked up and shipped?
> *


40 shippin i just said i could meet you half ways


----------



## kevinking

Need a quote 4 a set of 13x7 with silver and red spokes, or something that would look sick with red and silver, need adapters an ko also shipped to 98902 thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by kevinking_@Jun 5 2010, 10:15 AM~17702629
> *Need a quote 4 a set of 13x7 with silver and red spokes, or something that would look sick with red and silver, need adapters an ko also shipped to 98902 thanks
> *


560 shippied


----------



## kevinking

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 6 2010, 01:56 AM~17707401
> *560 shippied
> *


Any pictures of sum Red & Silver 13z ??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by kevinking_@Jun 6 2010, 08:30 AM~17708079
> *Any pictures of sum Red & Silver 13z  ??
> *


NO NOT COLOR


----------



## SammyLJ

how much for 2 20" RWD and 2 18" RWD shipped to N3H5R1, Canada
I also need all the accessories


----------



## Prez of the I

I need some all chrome with purple spoke, 14X7. How much?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jun 16 2010, 12:16 PM~17804797
> *I need some all chrome with purple spoke, 14X7.  How much?
> *


460


----------



## 509blueeyez

any possibility of getting 14" candy blue centers hub and spokes? How much?


----------



## 509blueeyez

candy blue centers and spokes shipped to 98902?


----------



## 509blueeyez

14"candy blue centers and spokes shipped to 98902?


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 17 2010, 09:07 PM~17820222
> *460
> *


Shipped to 60471 ?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jun 18 2010, 04:40 AM~17822289
> *Shipped to 60471 ?
> *


90


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 509blueeyez_@Jun 18 2010, 01:26 AM~17822034
> *14"candy blue centers and spokes shipped to 98902?
> *


720 shipped thats blue center nip/hub/spokes


----------



## steveohoes

what is the widest 17's you can custom order and lowest offset?

Any way of getting something like 17x10 +/- 0 Offset?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by steveohoes_@Jun 20 2010, 10:04 AM~17838141
> *what is the widest 17's you can custom order and lowest offset?
> 
> Any way of getting something like 17x10  +/- 0 Offset?
> *


nope


----------



## steveohoes

?? 
just nope?

So what's the best wide sizing I can get??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by steveohoes_@Jun 22 2010, 11:55 AM~17855708
> *??
> just nope?
> 
> So what's the best wide sizing I can get??
> *


17/8 rev


----------



## Five2Cero

kan u make a set 14x7 rev. 100 spoke all krome with kandy red nipples only and a kandy red "flatface hex" knockoff with olds "chip" in tha center .. if u cant do the olds then kan u tell me were i mite get 1??? how much to 85712


----------



## ridinsolo

do you have any 13's all white or some 14×6 if so how much shipped to 98264 WA


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ridinsolo_@Jun 27 2010, 10:05 PM~17903215
> *do you have any 13's all white or some 14×6 if so how much shipped to 98264 WA
> *


760 shipped 13 i have built them


----------



## ridinsolo

can you post up some pics?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ridinsolo_@Jun 28 2010, 07:22 PM~17911187
> *can you post up some pics?
> *


----------



## STREET INK TATTOOZ

price on 14x7 bright orange w/ just chrome nipples and k-offs no adapters shipped to 10705. (pics of the orange you have if possible) thanks


----------



## don-don

how much for 13x7 all gold

and price for center gold 13x7

and center gold white dish


----------



## garageartguy




----------



## SouthSide76

How much for 14x7 all chrome with black spokes zenith ko and all accesories shipped to 64030 and how long to make?


----------



## HB WIRES

570 3 weeks


----------



## STREET INK TATTOOZ

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 29 2010, 12:10 AM~17914363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much 4 the all white 14x7 shipped to 10705 and how long


----------



## HB WIRES

920 shippied


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

bad ass work some day i might need some rims from u


----------



## slo

any 14/6 in stock?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 11 2010, 08:27 AM~18016137
> *any 14/6 in stock?
> *


YES HOW MANY YOU NEED


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 14X6'S SHIPPED TO 20109


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by LOVEDEMCADDYS_@Jul 15 2010, 01:37 PM~18054803
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 14X6'S SHIPPED TO 20109
> *


465


----------



## thefebs

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jun 2 2010, 10:14 AM~17674501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these rims 14x7 with bullet knock off thanks shipped to 93291


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by thefebs_@Jul 15 2010, 07:25 PM~18057849
> *how much for these rims 14x7 with bullet knock off thanks shipped to 93291
> *


wheres that?


----------



## thefebs

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 16 2010, 05:08 AM~18059879
> *wheres that?
> *


visalia calif


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by thefebs_@Jul 16 2010, 08:07 PM~18065518
> *visalia calif
> *


380


----------



## Twonpas

How much for all black, with red nipples red hub shipped to 92115


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Twonpas_@Jul 19 2010, 12:06 PM~18082890
> *How much for all black, with red nipples red hub shipped to 92115
> 
> *


895


----------



## maddhoppr

hey bro need a quote for a set of 14's chrome with red spokes shipped to san jose ca 95148


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Twonpas_@Jul 19 2010, 12:06 PM~18082890
> *How much for all black, with red nipples red hub shipped to 92115
> 
> *


830


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by maddhoppr_@Jul 21 2010, 01:04 AM~18099961
> *hey bro need a quote for a set of 14's  chrome with red spokes shipped to san jose ca 95148
> *


520


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 11 2010, 08:27 AM~18016137
> *any 14/6 in stock?
> *


you want these??


----------



## Stranger69

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jun 6 2008, 11:13 PM~10816990
> *13/7 REV   520 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you still have these the candy apple red? if yes how much shipped to 94130


----------



## flakes23

''''''COLOR WHEELS FOR SALE'''', THESE ARE READY TO GO
Are there any wheels ready to go??


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jul 23 2010, 12:43 PM~18123338
> *''''''COLOR WHEELS FOR SALE'''', THESE ARE READY TO GO
> Are there any wheels ready to go??
> *


what color


----------



## Stranger69

yo you still have these?


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 23 2010, 05:35 PM~18124848
> *what color
> *


Candy brandy wine, Candy burgandy


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jul 23 2010, 08:38 PM~18126870
> *Candy brandy wine, Candy burgandy
> *


no but i can built some


----------



## el camino man

I need one of these left side shipped to az 85353 how much... or how much for a complete set of straight double spinner golds or chrome zenith style


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 23 2010, 10:45 PM~18127740
> *I need one of these left side shipped to az 85353 how much... or how much for a complete set of straight double spinner golds or chrome zenith style
> *


i got some gold 2bar sm 135shipped


----------



## Stranger69

????


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 23 2010, 09:51 PM~18127784
> *i got some gold 2bar sm 135shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need one just like in the pic or chrome.... If I buy another set I want the straight bars chrome or gold with the recess for the chips


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 24 2010, 11:43 AM~18130340
> *I need one just like in the pic or chrome.... If I buy another set I want the straight bars chrome or gold with the recess for the chips
> *


ive got zenith smooth 93 shipped


----------



## el beto

what it do fam


----------



## Zeke

Keith, give me a price on some chrome 13x7 black nipples/spokes
with zenith 2wing KO with inserts shipped to 95301


----------



## SamuraiKing

looking for rootbeer brown outer lips , nipples and hubs with chrome spokes and chevy bow tie knockoffs how much for five either shipped to pomona or will pick up. also need a set of pepsi blue wheels same way just with recessed hex knock offs.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Zeke_@Aug 2 2010, 04:07 PM~18209376
> *Keith, give me a price on some  chrome 13x7 black nipples/spokes
> with zenith 2wing KO with inserts shipped to 95301
> *


620


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Aug 5 2010, 09:49 PM~18241776
> *looking for rootbeer brown outer lips , nipples and hubs with chrome spokes and chevy bow tie knockoffs how much for five either shipped to pomona or will pick up. also need a set of pepsi blue wheels same way just with recessed hex knock offs.
> *


909-6099813


----------



## bgallegos03

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jun 6 2008, 11:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by bgallegos03_@Aug 6 2010, 09:20 AM~18244489
> *how much?
> *


1300.00


----------



## el camino man

do you sell any tires at all? I need some 155/80/13s


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

kieth 14 x 7 chrome withcandy burgandy spokes no hardware how much


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Aug 18 2010, 02:51 PM~18345090
> *kieth 14 x 7 chrome withcandy burgandy spokes no hardware  how much
> *


480


----------



## GoodTimes317

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 6 2010, 10:07 AM~17408611
> *
> 
> How about these in 13's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for these. With the spokes a lime green instead of white?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Aug 26 2010, 07:29 PM~18415934
> *How much for these. With the spokes a lime green instead of white?
> *


835


----------



## GoodTimes317

is that with the spinners and adapt


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Aug 27 2010, 07:17 PM~18424165
> *is that with the spinners and adapt
> *


yes it comes with that


----------



## 83CRUISER

HOW MUCH 4SOME 13X7 100 SPOKES WITH A GREEN LIP AND ALL THE SPOKES GREEN ANADIZED


----------



## GUS 650

i need 14's black spokes black dish red nipples red hub, how much shipped to san francisco ca? thanks!


----------



## GUS 650




----------



## GUAMDOGG

Looking for some baby blue 13s something close to the ones on the first page
or if you still have those 14s on hand we can make something happen!! How 
to ship to 98058 with all accs. Need to get ASAP!! Thanks!!


----------



## 12 pack of Corona

I need a price no a set of 13x7 rev,spokes and dish I need anadized teal, not powdercoat and all the hardware for the rims ship to detorit mi 48180 is the zip and do you have any chrome caddy chip


----------



## Cutty81

how much for 14x7 chrome with gold nipples and hub, rev wheel? 5 wheels in total?

also can you ship to Australia


----------



## 47 caddy

> NO NOT COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for some of these but pink instead of red to phx, az


----------



## Fleetwood94

deep dish 13x7's, all white dish, black spokes and nipples, chrome hub. No need for knock off's or adapters, but need hammer. Shipped to 73521

Thanks


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 23 2010, 10:51 PM~18127784
> *i got some gold 2bar sm 135shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much are this :wow:


----------



## HB WIRES

> NO NOT COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for some of these but pink instead of red to phx, az
> 
> 
> 
> 530
Click to expand...


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

do u sell the crystal style knock offs?? and if so how much?? thanks


----------



## SnakeShit

14X7 cream colored spokes and nipples, everything else chrome complete with knockoffs, adapter and tool
shipped to 28310


----------



## SLICK62

Price on a set of 2 bar knock offs with hammer only, shipped to 43611


----------



## 85chevy85

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jun 6 2008, 09:14 PM~10816995
> *solddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



do you have some more just like these 
and if you do how much with everything knockoffs included and the rest too


----------



## 93caddy

how much bro for 13x7 candy apple red rim an hub, gold nipples, an chrome spokes, an chrome 2 prong spinners? shipped to 77904 TEXAS


----------



## lowcote

Hey homie how much for some 13 by 7 all chrome but blue anodized spokes like some a few pages back, NC 28731 let me know soon thanks


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by lowcote_@Sep 22 2010, 08:56 PM~18637830
> *Hey homie how much for some 13 by 7 all chrome but blue anodized spokes like some a few pages back, NC 28731 let me know soon thanks
> *


580


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Sep 21 2010, 04:40 PM~18625122
> *how much bro for 13x7 candy apple red rim an hub, gold nipples, an chrome spokes, an chrome 2 prong spinners?  shipped to 77904 TEXAS
> *


870


----------



## bubbajordon

HOW MUCH FOR GLOSS RED BELLYS WITH CHROME LIP, ALL SPOKES GLOSS RED, CHROME NIPPLES AND HUB, CHROME HEX RECESS AND KNOCKOFFS AND HEX KEY SHIPPED TO TEXAS 75060


----------



## 2BSTYLE

hi can you shipped for europe , france exactly ?


----------



## crawley

can i get a price on a set of 13x7 rev with blk dish, blk spokes, chrome hub an nipples, two way k/o, with chevy adpt. shipped to 89122 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CMEDROP

hey keith,
check pms or email.
ill try and give you a call later. thanks


----------



## shotgun18

can i get price on a set of 13s with candy orenital blue spokes and dish only with adapters and knock offs shipped too 73521


----------



## louisville chevy

do you sell 13x5 or 6's? if so how much for set of wheels all black, chrome spokes, shipped to 40215


----------



## lowlowlow

Has anyone heard from Keith? I have a feeling I been jacked, the phone numbers no good, he hasn't been on since the 25th, and I've been waiting for my purchase or money for 2 months


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 30 2010, 08:04 AM~18700225
> *Has anyone heard from Keith?  I have a feeling I been jacked, the phone numbers no good, he hasn't been on since the 25th, and I've been waiting for my purchase or money for 2 months
> *


nope. been trying to get a hold of him to find out status on my wheels.


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 30 2010, 08:04 AM~18700225
> *Has anyone heard from Keith?  I have a feeling I been jacked, the phone numbers no good, he hasn't been on since the 25th, and I've been waiting for my purchase or money for 2 months
> *


maybe he overdosed?  god bless him


----------



## cleverlos

what up keith, been a minute. do you have anything in a aqual blue?


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

NICE WORK HOMIE.... :biggrin: How much for: 72-Spoke Cross Lace Chrome with black spokes and gold niples set with chrome KO's .......shipped to 33015?


----------



## olskl49

do you have any pics of root beer and gold combo
need 2 14x6 2 14x7


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jun 6 2008, 07:11 PM~10816976
> *OFFERS  BEING  TAKEN  ON THESE  WHEELS,  THEY ARE  ALL 4  WHEELS  BUILT
> 
> these  are now  soldddddddddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soldddddddddd
> *


IF I BUY 1SET FOR 399 HOW MUCH 2 SEND 2 VEGAS??


----------



## redds68coupe

need black dish with chrome nipples and chrome hub with straight chrome 2 way 14x7 let me know shipped to Dallas area 75189
[email protected]


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## RF LINCOLN

How much for some lime green & white spokes everything else crome??


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## BuiltNOTbought

Looking for some candy lime green with dish lime and engraved 13x7 crome got any with engaving that you done.


----------



## BuiltNOTbought




----------



## Alex U Faka

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 85fleetrg

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jun 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10817003
> *still  for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set just like these 13x7rev


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by BuiltNOTbought_@Oct 19 2010, 12:31 PM~18851901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## StatikImage

How much for some white dish white nipples white hub and the rest chrome 13x7 for a big body thx


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

how much for some like these


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jun 6 2008, 10:18 PM~10817022
> *13/7  REV  425.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Red?? 13s


----------



## 84unlimited

so is this guy legit or not


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

> _Originally posted by 84unlimited_@Nov 4 2010, 04:08 PM~18986333
> *so is this guy legit or not
> *


if your talken about kieth yes hes very up and up took great care of me still have the wheels i got from him on my fleetwood


----------



## lowlowlow

Been waiting for my wheel since July, phone # is no good, no replies to PMs


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 7 2010, 11:12 PM~19013003
> *Been waiting for my wheel since July, phone # is no good, no replies to PMs
> *


thats not good but im sure he'll make it right


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Nov 8 2010, 07:15 AM~19014561
> *thats not good but im sure he'll make it right
> *


Really? When's the last time anyone's had any contact with him? I even gave him the option to send me anything in equal value, nada


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 8 2010, 09:49 AM~19014976
> *Really?  When's the last time anyone's had any contact with him?  I even gave him the option to send me anything in equal value, nada
> *


im sorry to hear that i havent spoke to him since i bought my wheels prolly 2 years ago


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

man all these wheel guys these days are gettin bad reviews....Ive ordered several sets from keith and he never done me wrong yet?? Hope ur get ur stuff homie..im pretty sure keith will make it right but these days ya never know?? I been seiin all these wheel guys get bad reviews for not dsending product, keith,jd,envious and others....whats goin on??


----------



## Dysfunctional73

Last time online:	Nov 02, 2010 - 01:02 PM


----------



## srt1

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2010, 12:21 PM~19025789
> *Last time online:	Nov 02, 2010 - 01:02 PM
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## Beto's tray rag

HB wire wheels anybody here ))))))))))))))))))   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chevyman

NEED A SET OF ALL CHROME 13 WITH BLACK SPOKES R HUB GOT PIC SEND TO ME THANKS


----------



## APACHERX3

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Nov 14 2010, 02:24 PM~19065556
> *NEED A SET OF ALL CHROME 13 WITH BLACK SPOKES R HUB GOT PIC SEND TO ME THANKS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

So anyone got the hook up on color wheels...??? Where to Buy..?? i'm in souther Cali... I'm looking for 13X7 candy blue HUB & SPOKES.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maricoparider

we"ve ordered several sets from keith and he never done us wrong?? hope he is alright!! :0


----------



## micwhreck

HOW DO WE GET A HOLD OF YOU BRO IM IN TEXAS?


----------



## HNIC's LADY

wow.........................................ooooshit


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jun 7 2008, 12:20 AM~10817029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solddddddddddd
> *


I asked before but checking again if the price is the same. I will be getting after the new year.
I want them just like this but with the Bow Tie spinners and if you can get the 72 spokes. Let me know the price shipped to 70037. 
The color in the middle is that orange?
The size is 13x5.5


----------



## SnakeShit

Has anyone heard from this guy? I see he logged in yesterday


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

price on a set of 14x6 , black rim chrome everything else with black chips and all hardware shipped to 28546?


----------



## Punch

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573261#


----------



## scrape'n-by

> _Originally posted by Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Dec 11 2010, 04:16 PM~19301913
> *I asked before but checking again if the price is the same. I will be getting after the new year.
> I want them just like this but with the Bow Tie spinners and if you can get the 72 spokes. Let me know the price shipped to 70037.
> The color in the middle is that orange?
> The size is 13x5.5
> *


the center was red...i had them on a mazda truck..clean wheels does a good job..


----------



## 14ROMEO

so much for getting a wheel quote....

I need some black dish 14's any suggestions?


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by 14ROMEO_@Dec 16 2010, 01:33 AM~19340049
> *so much for getting a wheel quote....
> 
> I need some black dish 14's any suggestions?
> *


go to wire wheel kings they answer you fast. u can evan call them


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Dec 14 2010, 08:12 AM~19322414
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573261#
> *


How much for some 13's this style shipped to 87401 in New Mexico. Thanks


----------



## fons




----------



## pimpk1973

looking for apple red dish with all gold everything else including knock offs and hardware to 99701


----------



## CMEDROP

folks read the threads.
not wise
stay away for right now


----------



## woeone23

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jun 6 2008, 09:12 PM~10816981
> *14/7 R    540.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these 13x7 shipped to las vgeas nv 89121 with knock offs and adaptors


----------



## Stranger69

wsup bro how much for the rims and diamond knock offs same color if its possible and all the hardware for these?shipped to 94130


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

hey do these 13s come with spinner adapter????!?!?!! :wow:


----------



## duvies 81

wats up bro much how for some candy emarald green dish and hup only ? and shiped to 93306


----------



## 6T5 SHARK

> _Originally posted by Stranger69_@Dec 29 2010, 01:02 PM~19449775
> *wsup bro how much for the rims and diamond knock offs same color if its possible and all the hardware for these?shipped to 94130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set of these to 94565


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Dec 27 2010, 01:46 AM~19428690
> *folks read the threads.
> not wise
> stay away for right now
> *


fuck em!! ..... "stupid is, as stupid does" ---- >Forest Gump


----------



## mauricio64

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Aug 30 2008, 10:13 AM~11478294
> *Keith looking for some  of these how much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price for five 13x7 like this??


----------



## bubz81landau

how much for thease rims shipped to toronto with knock offs and adaptors


----------



## bubz81landau

i need them in 14x7


----------



## 1997TC806

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jun 6 2008, 10:12 PM~10816981
> *14/7 R    540.00  OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are bad ass they will look good on my baby blue lincoln whats the lowest you take for them do they come with tires and how much to shipped to lubbock texas 79414


----------



## gAldana23GUILTY

can u do sum pink coated ones n how much 4 all 4 n ship to 85029 AZ


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP+Dec 26 2010, 10:46 PM~19428690-->
> 
> 
> 
> folks read the threads.
> not wise
> stay away for right now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nyd40cal_@Jan 4 2011, 05:40 PM~19503764
> *fuck em!! ..... "stupid is, as stupid does" ---- >Forest Gump
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno: :buttkick: :around: :nono: :banghead: :loco: :nicoderm:
nobody ever reads or look in feedback


----------



## cali78

how much for some 13x7 powder coated black inner dish and spokes


----------



## tonelocz559

Im looking for 13inch black I want black dish a an black back hub and crome spokes and crome knock off .do u have any ? And how much ? To ship to 93277


----------



## BBIGBALLING

TAKERS dont do it he is jacking for rims now days!!!!


----------



## UCETAH

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

how much for 13x7 rev chrome dish dark cherry spokes, tan nipples and hub shipped to 23452


----------



## Wicked Wayz

HB WIRES said:


> still for sale


Anyone know where I can get these?


----------



## LEDBETTER

WHERE IS THIS DUDE AT NEED SOME RIMS HOMIE. CANDY BLUE WITH ORANGE NIPPLES /ORANGE HUB.


----------



## LEDBETTER

LEDBETTER said:


> LIKE THAT BUT WITH A ORANGE NIPPS AND ORANGE HUBS.    THE BOTTOM RIMS


 STILL NEED THESE RIMS HOMIE.


----------



## justinharley

im am looking for a set of 2 14x6 and 2 14x7's or just all 14x6's....my car is like a navy blue, do you think you have or could get any wheels? i would be willing to buy immediatly. thank you for your time.
the blue ones at the top of this last page would be get...if you can get them could you PM me please....
justin


----------



## Los 210




----------



## lagrande

4DA702 said:


> how much for some 13's like this. blue spokes, blue dish with chrome lip. a darker blue though


Need price for same thing blue spokes but of corse without that nice logo shipped to 78228


----------



## lowlowlow

Lock this topic. The dude's done making wheels


----------



## El Enemigo

Im a galaxy wire wheel distributor for new mexico.pm me if u need any custom rims


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

none in 13x7 like this


HB WIRES said:


> 14/7 R 540.00 OBO


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

me to i like that look 13x7 ship to l.a 90731 san pedro c,a


mauricio64 said:


> whats the price for five 13x7 like this??


----------



## Wicked Wayz

El Enemigo said:


> Im a galaxy wire wheel distributor for new mexico.pm me if u need any custom rims


I need some identical to the posting I had earlier with white/gold. How much would they run me to 80906?


----------



## CMEDROP

STAY AWAY!


----------



## El Enemigo

Any prices on any wire wheels pm.i dnt not hav anything to do with hb wire wheels. I work for larrys customs thank u


----------



## El Enemigo

Wicked Wayz said:


> I need some identical to the posting I had earlier with white/gold. How much would they run me to 80906?


 Pm'd


----------



## El Enemigo

HARBOR RIDER said:


> me to i like that look 13x7 ship to l.a 90731 san pedro c,a


Pm'd


----------



## tatersalad

like these 13s but red instead of blue shipped to 32808 buisness address


----------



## lowlowlow

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## El Enemigo

tatersalad said:


> like these 13s but red instead of blue shipped to 32808 buisness address


 Pm me on more info,by the way I hav nothing to do with homeboy wire wheels.i work for larrys customs. Thank u


----------



## slangin cardboard

You keep posting on this stealing POS topic it's gonna make you look bad.


----------



## 79bonnieon3

HB WIRES said:


> OFFERS BEING TAKEN ON THESE WHEELS, THEY ARE ALL 4 WHEELS BUILT
> 
> these are now soldddddddddddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soldddddddddd


pm me a price for a set like these


----------



## juangotti

SOME FUCKIN RETARDS IN HERE


----------



## 88 casanova

how much for all black,only knock off chrome?


----------



## lowrivi1967

juangotti said:


> SOME FUCKIN RETARDS IN HERE


 :yessad:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

MODS DELETE OR LOCK TOPIC..???!!


----------



## juangotti

88 casanova said:


> how much for all black,only knock off chrome?


 DUDE READ BACK. GUY HAS BEEN RIPPING PEOPLE OFF


----------

